# Witch props and ideas



## Kymmm

Hi everyone! I have read several different threads and it sounds like a lot of us are planning a witches kitchen, witches shack, potion room or some kind of witch themed display for 2010. I thought it would be great to have a thread where we all could post pictures of the projects we are working on, ideas, items purchased etc.. I would think it would help to give all of us new ideas and keep us motivated.. What cha think??


----------



## lzrdsgal

Kim if you need me to save you bottles/jars let me know. My MIL is always bringing me them, I have 2 huge bins of completed witch bottles and I dont want any more LOL!!!!


----------



## MrNightmare

My approach to Witches this year will be far more disturbing then anything I have ever created. I will be using very dark over-tones in the scene that will give the guests a since of uneasiness along with disturbed feelings. The premiss will be a seance that has not only gone terrably wrong, that has claimed victims... and your next!

I will be using low green LED lighting, Corpses posed in strange and unusual positions, flicker lighting and candle lighting. As for Props, I will be using the Witches I have pictured in my album as well as new ones I am making and having made for me. The atmosphere will be decorated with strange acutraments and old furnature. I will be posting pics of this late summer when I start work. I have been keeping this a secret to those that will be in attendance this Halloween, only informing them that it will make them frighted and disturbed.

View attachment 10136


----------



## Guest

This is a great thread since we have a good amount of us creating a witches scene! I am going with the traditional green witch (Hazel) this year and I am building a potions room outside. Hazel will have 5 bubbling cauldrons going and I have 2 complete so far. I have lots more to add to the scene including the animal ingredients shelf and all the little details. I like this thread alot!


----------



## Skullie

Great Idea! I love the witch gathering idea. I have a bunch of boxes ( cereal, cracker, ect) So I am makeing witch bookselves with dummy books on them. But I am brain dead on what to do with the round oatmeal boxes. Does any one have any ideas for those. Maybe a magical powder container. I don't know what say you guys?


----------



## Wolfman

GREAT idea for a thread! Here's something you might like -

http://www.skeletonfoundry.com/projects/witch-camp-fire/index.html


----------



## Empty_W

I am doing a witch scene, my story is that Morumen Cemetery does hold some of the most vile souls within it's earth, and they can not be trusted to stay contained within out gates, so a guardian of enchantment must be with in the cemetery limits to keep souls and ghost and ghouls from getting out. This is the shack I'm planning:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MrNightmare said:


> M approach to Witches this year will be far more disturbing then anything I have ever created. I will be using very dark over-tones in the scene that will give the guests a since of uneasiness along with disturbed feelings. The premiss will be a seance that has not only gone terrably wrong, that has claimed victims... and your next!
> 
> I will be using low green LED lighting, Corpses posed in strange and unusual positions, flicker lighting and candle lighting. As for Props, I will be using the Witches I have pictured in my album as well as new ones I am making and having made for me. The atmosphere will be decorated with strange acutraments and old furnature. I will be posting pics of this late summer when I start work. I have been keeping this a secret to those that will be in attendance this Halloween, only informing them that it will make them frighted and disturbed.
> 
> View attachment 10136



ooooo...Mr Nightmare you are sure going to live up to your name. I love the witches and can't wait to see the new ones. Alway a great timeless theme and love your premise. I'll definitely be looking forward to your pics. I have various witch props myself, don't know if I'll use any of them this year, but love the thread anyway.


----------



## Yubney

Here's what I got on mine so far letting her hair down. Not sure yet to leave it this long or not.










Lots more here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2465


----------



## BevAnn

Yub - leave it long!!! It's perfect!!! She is so spooky!!


----------



## snigglez

Yep long is best man so many talented people here I only wish I had that kind of talent for my yard.


----------



## MrNightmare

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ooooo...Mr Nightmare you are sure going to live up to your name. I love the witches and can't wait to see the new ones. Alway a great timeless theme and love your premise. I'll definitely be looking forward to your pics. I have various witch props myself, don't know if I'll use any of them this year, but love the thread anyway.


Thank you

I am looking to raise the bar this year on the visual and shock factor making the Witches both intimidating and down right frightning


----------



## Wolfman

Great Witch, Yubney, leave the hair long, man. We had one quite similar several years back, with an oscilating head. The long hair added to the movement. Sha also had laser beam eyes that the kids all loved. Standing in a fog bank, the red lasers could be seen in the fog, sweeping back and forth.


----------



## Thundr

Here's my creation from last year. First vid is the under carriage. Second vid is finished prop. And third vid is her in setting FF to about 1:15 to see her right away.

YouTube- Witch Halloween Prop (Before)

YouTube- Witch Halloween Prop

YouTube- 120ft O Halloween (Daytime)


----------



## Spider Rider

I want to add a young witch in training that is hovering up and down on a broom. Something for the younger TOTs to identify with. She will be to the side of the 2 current witches. A long boom arm going back into the bushes will make her float.


----------



## Kymmm

WOW!!! Everyone's pictures are GREAT!!!! I am LOVING this! Lizrdgal, I have quite a few bottles but if you have anything unique, I would be happy to take them off of your hands.  
MrNightmare, your idea is very creative and interesting! I want to see pics as your ideas come to life! I also want to see pics of MrGiles progress and Skullie's books!!! 
Ghost of Spooky, I know "someone" in California that can use those props if your not going to be using them <wink> <wink> lol This is the first year I am doing a witch display so I love all the ideas! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great thread! I started doing a witch scene on my front porch last year and will be finishing it up in 2010. For my witch I got the awesome Cackle from Darkside Studios.

Here's some pics...


----------



## Yubney

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great thread! I started doing a witch scene on my front porch last year and will be finishing it up in 2010. For my witch I got the awesome Cackle from Darkside Studios.
> 
> Here's some pics...
> 
> I'm loving this... good stuff here.


----------



## Kymmm

Here are a few things I picked up to put in my witches kitchen.


----------



## Kymmm

Yubney, she is very cool!!!


----------



## alucard

I made this ole girl last year. I hope to creep her up a bit more, and add an additional witch to the scene, plus a pantry shelf with potions, etc.


----------



## Yubney

Wanting to get another motre and pestle because the wife is using our current one for ginger and garlic. LOL

I tell her a witch gotta have one or two. LOL


----------



## Yubney

alucard said:


> I made this ole girl last year. I hope to creep her up a bit more, and add an additional witch to the scene, plus a pantry shelf with potions, etc.


Dang man love this.


----------



## Guest

Well here is Hazel so far. I have done more work to her since this picture but havent took a new one yet. I will take a current one as I set up the potions this week.


----------



## kittyvibe

Yubney said:


> Here's what I got on mine so far letting her hair down. Not sure yet to leave it this long or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2465


I vote keep it long but make it more "thinned out" so we can see some baldness to her head. /shudders, thats one creepy witch


----------



## MrNightmare

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great thread! I started doing a witch scene on my front porch last year and will be finishing it up in 2010. For my witch I got the awesome Cackle from Darkside Studios.
> 
> Here's some pics...


This is very impressive. I am looking to achive the same ambiance to go along with my theme. I have the Cackle Mask from Darkside, great mask to use.


----------



## Kymmm

I ordered a wooden pestle and a Wica Spell Book on Ebay a few days ago.. <evil grin> I'll post pics when I get them..


----------



## Yubney

Kymmm said:


> I ordered a wooden pestle and a Wica Spell Book on Ebay a few days ago.. <evil grin> I'll post pics when I get them..


What no Necronomicon?


----------



## Yubney

kittyvibe said:


> I vote keep it long but make it more "thinned out" so we can see some baldness to her head. /shudders, thats one creepy witch


Actually that isn't even the whole wig but only about 4 square inches mounted at the top! LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

So am I the only one here with young, sexy witches?!


----------



## Kymmm

I had to look up what a Necronomicon was!! But, after I did, I decided I didn't want it in my house.. lol Nor do I want anything sexier than me  sooooooo, I have three Gemmy witches. I wanted all my witches to be different but I bought the first one (the one that stirs a cauldron) and then two more (one that holds a broom $35.00 and one that holds a tray $25.00) fell in my lap so, I have triplet witch sisters now!


----------



## Kymmm

Oh.. I also thought I would share this web site.. it has some pretty cool potion labels. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor/2906726426/in/set-72157602788222231/


----------



## Yubney

Kymmm said:


> I had to look up what a Necronomicon was!! But, after I did, I decided I didn't want it in my house.. lol Nor do I want anything sexier than me  sooooooo, I have three Gemmy witches. I wanted all my witches to be different but I bought the first one (the one that stirs a cauldron) and then two more (one that holds a broom $35.00 and one that holds a tray $25.00) fell in my lap so, I have triplet witch sisters now!


Well much like an Ouija board is made by the evil Hasbro or Parker Brothers toy makers, the Necronomicon is a bit of fiction invented by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Guest

I am building a Necronomicon based on The Evil Dead!! I am working with paper mache to do so and I only have the cardboard base so far.....fake books cant hold evil can they? 

I also finished my mini cauldron of bug stew this evening


----------



## BooBerrie

I'm so happy I found this thread. For the first time ever, I'm going to have a witch scene in my set-up and have been looking for ideas, and this definitely helps. I would love to see (or have a tutorial) on how to make the books out of cereal boxes. Now, I've got to figure out which witch to get (based on my very small budget). Keep the great ideas coming! Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not doing a witch theme this year or next year, but there's always the year after. loving everyones posts
here's my witch room from a few years back


----------



## Kymmm

Oh!! When I looked at the Necronomicon online, I thought it was a real book on Satin worshiping.. my bad


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Half of my yard is going to be "Broomglida's School of Broomstick flying". It is all witch crashes and other "bad" things happening to witches. I'm going for the humorous look. Have two built (Witch Crash into the ground and one falling into a cauldron of soup) and another one in progress.


----------



## Yubney

Kymmm said:


> Oh!! When I looked at the Necronomicon online, I thought it was a real book on Satin worshiping.. my bad


Tis okay lot's of folks think on it as being real.


----------



## Skullie

I say leave it long as well. Put some beads and feather trinkettes in her hair , with braids. thin one in the front. like a Voodoo witch.


----------



## DerGrundel

This is a great thread! Like many, I am working on a witch scene for my haunt. I've been gathering up bottles and jars, skulls and books, odds and ends in preparation for it. The best I can contribute at the moment is a list of what I have so far for what's going on the labels for my jars and bottles:

Powdered Frog’s Bones, Deadly Night Shade, Pickled Gopher, Dead Man’s Toes, Pondweed Gathered at Midnight, Granulated Stalactites, Brimstone, Owl Feathers, Bat Hearts, Assorted Teeth, Dried Beetles, Divining Bones, Tongue Oil, Wolfsbane, Dragonsbane, Tombstone Moss, Vampire Ashes, Mummy Tongues, Pixie Dust, Mood Slime, Dust of Broken Heart, Variety: the Spice of Life, Goblins’ Toenails, Blood Worms, Snake Oil, Dragon Scales, Nightmare Leeches, Gnome Brains, Eye of a Blind Man, Jellyfish Stingers, Elenor Rigby's Face, The Green Elixer, Audrey II Seed Pods, Gremlin Hearts, Bat’s Blood, Dragon’s Blood, Fairy’s Tears, Weeping Willow Tears, Formula No. 86, Love Potion No. 9, Poison, Newt Saliva, Oil of Boil, Werewolf Sweat, Unicorn Milk, Black Widow Venom, Titan Arum (Corpse Flower) Nectar, Heartsease Nectar, Water from Styx: The River of Hate, Water from Acheron: The River of Sorrow, Water from Cocytus: The River of Lamentation, Water from Lethe: The River of Forgetfulness, Water from Phlegethon: The River of Fire, Dungeon Water

Some of them are inspired by random things from movies, tv, books, as well as from many haunters here on the 'net.


----------



## Kymmm

Der Grundel, you have some wonderful ideas for potion labels! It would be great to also know what you plan on putting into some of those bottles and jars!! I just received a few new items for my display.. 1. A glow in the dark Ouiji Board 2. A wooden Pestle 3. Two wands 4. A Wicca Witch book..


----------



## DerGrundel

That pestle is beautiful! Great finds all

oh boy, where to start? A lot of them are filled with liquids of varying colors and viscosities. Powdered Frogs Bones is flour, Granulated Stalactites is sugar, Deadly Night Shade is dried roses, Brimstone is volcanic rocks in a jar with the fluid from orange glowsticks and KY for thickness, Bat Hearts is dried goji berries, Divining Bones are just chicken leg bones, Mummy Tongues are dried mangoes, Pixie Dust is glitter, Mood Slime (ala Ghostbusters 2) is pink shampoo, Goblins' Toenails are pastachio shells, Dragon Scales are dried artichoke leaves, Jellyfish Stingers are glow-in-the-dark lanyard pieces, Elenor Rigby's Face is a latex face in water, Audrey II Seed Pods are avocado seeds. Any others are bits and pieces I bought at halloween stores like small hearts, eyes, toes, feathers, teeth, bugs, snakes and the like. The liquids having to do water from various mythological rivers are mixed with liquid from glow sticks (mixed the night of the haunt) to provide an otherworldly glow without any need for blacklights. I collect a lot of bone beads, talismans and trinkets that I like to tie to the bottles and jars as magical objects and whatnot. It just helps make everything more ecclectic

If you have any questions about any of them in particular, feel free to ask


----------



## Guest

My witch project just took a step toward awesome today as 20 pallets were left in my backyard by the Halloween Fairy to build the witch's shack. A note was stuck to the pallets that said "Hazel requests a 1 bedroom house see that she is taken care of." You got to love friends that have a sense of humor and love Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds kymmm. the ouija i have never seen as gitd. that's pretty cool. der, your bottles sound cool. i like some of your fillers, think i will use some of them. gris, you gotta love those fairies


----------



## halloween71

MrNightmare said:


> My approach to Witches this year will be far more disturbing then anything I have ever created. I will be using very dark over-tones in the scene that will give the guests a since of uneasiness along with disturbed feelings. The premiss will be a seance that has not only gone terrably wrong, that has claimed victims... and your next!
> 
> I will be using low green LED lighting, Corpses posed in strange and unusual positions, flicker lighting and candle lighting. As for Props, I will be using the Witches I have pictured in my album as well as new ones I am making and having made for me. The atmosphere will be decorated with strange acutraments and old furnature. I will be posting pics of this late summer when I start work. I have been keeping this a secret to those that will be in attendance this Halloween, only informing them that it will make them frighted and disturbed.
> 
> View attachment 10136


Love this and can't wait to see it.
This thread is what I needed to kick myself into gear and give my witch a nicer atmosphere.Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Der Grundel, you have some wonderful ideas for potion labels! It would be great to also know what you plan on putting into some of those bottles and jars!! I just received a few new items for my display.. 1. A glow in the dark Ouiji Board 2. A wooden Pestle 3. Two wands 4. A Wicca Witch book..


Nice finds!!!


----------



## 13mummy

This thread is very exciting. I wasn't sure what I was going to do this year, but I think I may get on the witch wagon. It's just to good.


----------



## Kymmm

Der, great ideas!! Thanks for sharing! I'm going to steel a few of them. and thanks for the compliment on my pestle  Mr Gris, I wish I had a halloween fairy like that in my neighborhood!!! I found some pallets but the hubby wouldn't let me bring them home.  hallorenescene, I found the Ouiji at Target. I thought it would look cool with a black light in the room. Halloween71 and 13mummy, we expect to see some of your stuff soon!!


----------



## halloween71

All of these pictures and ideas are great.Keep them coming.


----------



## Kymmm

Thought I would share what I bought today at the swapmeet.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Thought I would share what I bought today at the swapmeet.


Wow love those.
I did buy this book of shawdows off of ebay.It is blank but I loved the way it looked.


----------



## Kymmm

I LOVE that book too!! I may have to go look for one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 13mummy

Great stuff Kymmm!

I was at my lake for a week, and I trucked through the woods and I have all my wood supplies for my cauldron tripod and fire. Now I just have to order my faux fire!! Post photos soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymm, nice find. looks like something a witch doctor could use too. 
halloween 71, that is a nice find


----------



## halloween71

I bought this costume yesterday for me along with some rats.They are having a sale put clear40 in the coupon box and it takes 40% off clearance and blowouts.
Link for costume it's a lil sexy for a witch but I am due a costume with a lil sexy.LOL.
http://www.buycostumes.com/Pink-Black-Nouveau-Witch-Adult-Costume/31508/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## BlueFrog

*halloween71*, don't take this the wrong way but... I HATE YOU!!!!  

Here I was, cringing at my spending and deciding that today was my last day of buying anything Halloween-related for the season. I sat down to the computer after buying two mannequins, sure that I was safe, and there it was in my in-box, your post with that irresistable coupon code! My 2011 theme requires three floor-length black and purple bridesmaid gowns, and at $26 after the code how could I _possibly_ resist these beauties?

http://www.buycostumes.com/Gothic-Countess-Nocturna-Adult-Costume/65556/ProductDetail.aspx

And for the record, there's no such thing as too sexy for a witch costume. Just ask my mannequins


----------



## Kymmm

13 mummy, we are patiently awaiting pics.  hallorenescene, I thought the same thing about them looking good in a witch doctor setting or even a pirate scene! Halloween71, that is a great sale and a great Costume! Thanks for sharing the code with us! 
I absolutley love that black and purple dress! If it came in different sizez, I would be tempted to pick one up for myself!! They will look really nice in your wedding scene and your right, at that price, how could you pass them up??? Hopefully you can rest assured that it was ALMOST like spending no money at all..


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween 71 and bluefrog, those are beautiful costumes. they have sex appeal, but not overrated. man, if i could i would


----------



## BlueFrog

I wish I had the body for those costumes, but instead, I have mannequins 

My plan has been to cover the wedding chairs with black fabric tied off with big purple bows. Those dresses couldn't complement the scheme any better. I'm trying to focus on the savings instead of the expenditure lest I realize how much I've spent in the last month (let alone since November) on Halloween stuff. Seeing $53 taken off my shopping cart total thanks to that code helps. 

Oh! Speaking of witches and their kitchens, Wilton is having a tent sale that might yield some goodies for Chicago area haunters. I drove by today but my injured knee took one look at the length of the walk and told me to keep on driving.


----------



## halloween71

BlueFrog said:


> *halloween71*, don't take this the wrong way but... I HATE YOU!!!!
> 
> Here I was, cringing at my spending and deciding that today was my last day of buying anything Halloween-related for the season. I sat down to the computer after buying two mannequins, sure that I was safe, and there it was in my in-box, your post with that irresistable coupon code! My 2011 theme requires three floor-length black and purple bridesmaid gowns, and at $26 after the code how could I _possibly_ resist these beauties?
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Gothic-Countess-Nocturna-Adult-Costume/65556/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> And for the record, there's no such thing as too sexy for a witch costume. Just ask my mannequins


I can never resist a bargin.I bought my headless animated bride there last year with same coupon got her for 54.00.So I have been waiting....but alot of the stuff is gone .
Love your dress.And I always love how low their shipping is no matter what you buy it normally 4.99.


----------



## Guest

Cleaning out my basement is scary by itself but today I found bone necklaces from Halloweens Past when my wife and I were cave people. They were just the right touch for Hazel....poor girls tucked in storage now that she is all finished.


----------



## HallowYves

This is a perfect thread for my project...so far I am working on having five witches for my front yard but I think only three will make it.....
So far I have one set of hands done and a two heads on its way to be painted.


----------



## hallorenescene

hallow, those are looking good. post a picture when their done


----------



## Blumpkin

Empty_W said:


> I am doing a witch scene, my story is that Morumen Cemetery does hold some of the most vile souls within it's earth, and they can not be trusted to stay contained within out gates, so a guardian of enchantment must be with in the cemetery limits to keep souls and ghost and ghouls from getting out. This is the shack I'm planning:


The drawing itself is nice


----------



## halloween71

Great jobs gris and hallow.
I am thinking of doing 2 or 3.I have three total all of them look different so I don't know just which ones I will use.I have my teeky witch that stirs and has sound along with moving her head.I did put skull on top of her stirring stick the other day.I have a witch I have used for just sitting in a chair that I will most likely use holding a rat over the pot.but I just don't know if I want to do another one or not.I am working on corpsed skull's on pvc with a flicker candle light.I latexed them yesterday and now just waiting for them to dry to paint.My book came in today.I love it!
Also last night I put a green twisty light in the front porch socket that will be used as my witch shack.I wanted to see how it looked it really puts out the light so I was thrilled.Next on my list is to find something like a bakers rack and start working on some bottles.


----------



## Empty_W

Thanks Blumkin, I'm really hoping to have the shack for halloween, I will definitely have the witch, the shack is only if I have time, but I am collecting materials just in case I find the time.


----------



## halloween71

I think I am going to ask hubby to build a table and maybe the shelf instead of using a bakers rake.If I get out there and try to do it he can't resist but to come and help lol.


----------



## Deadna

halloween71 said:


> I bought this costume yesterday for me along with some rats.They are having a sale put clear40 in the coupon box and it takes 40% off clearance and blowouts.
> Link for costume it's a lil sexy for a witch but I am due a costume with a lil sexy.LOL.
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Pink-Black-Nouveau-Witch-Adult-Costume/31508/ProductDetail.aspx


I'm not having any luck with the code...are there any others out there?


----------



## Kymmm

lol Halloween71! My hubby tries to act like he doesnt notice me fighting with a prop. I have to "ask" him for help!! And then I'm usually annoyed at how he "tries to help" lol 
I love seeing all the different ideas! I've seen the shacks made of pallets. They look great but I don't have the storage space for them. I was going to make my witch enclosure with the frame of a pop up tent but, of course our tent has dissapeared (in other words the hubby threw it away when it got bent) So, now I'm thinking of using black PVC pipe and covering it with Camo netting and creepy cloth. Hopefully it will work out okay


----------



## halloween71

Deadna said:


> I'm not having any luck with the code...are there any others out there?


I went and tried it worked for me clear40.


----------



## halloween71

Wanted to add it has to clearence or blowout items.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> lol Halloween71! My hubby tries to act like he doesnt notice me fighting with a prop. I have to "ask" him for help!! And then I'm usually annoyed at how he "tries to help" lol
> I love seeing all the different ideas! I've seen the shacks made of pallets. They look great but I don't have the storage space for them. I was going to make my witch enclosure with the frame of a pop up tent but, of course our tent has dissapeared (in other words the hubby threw it away when it got bent) So, now I'm thinking of using black PVC pipe and covering it with Camo netting and creepy cloth. Hopefully it will work out okay


That's funny about your hubby.Last night I was on the couch and I said I think I want to build a table for my witch's out of old wood.I said do you think you could frame it for me he said I will do it for you.So of course I told him I wanted a shelf to he looked at me and said well I 'll do that to.
Guess he don't want me messing with his tools.


----------



## halloween71

Well I got some stain on my skull torch's that will have a flicker candle in his mouth.I am going to do at least 2 that will go in my witch's scene.I still need to dry brush with black paint.


----------



## osenator

I did theses witches last weekend. They are still need some works, but I think it's not a bad start.

View attachment 10391


View attachment 10392


View attachment 10393


----------



## Kymmm

halloween71 your torches are looking really good! 
osenator, I saw your witch sisters on another thread but I'm glad you posted them here so they can join all the other cool witchy stuff.. lol I think they are right at home here..


----------



## hallorenescene

ditto what kymmm said. osenator, that first witch posted has a great face.


----------



## Kymmm

I picked up these bottles at the thrift store today. I love the one with the claw-like bottom! I also threw together this voo doo doll with stuff I had around the house.. It's nothing wazoo but I wanted it to look primitive..


----------



## hallorenescene

those bottles are awesome, especially the one with the claw. your voodoo doll looks very voodoo. i saw 6 or 7 cool bottles at good will yesterday, but they wanted $2.00 a piece for them, so i had to pass


----------



## halloween71

Awesome looking bottles and doll.


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymmm, I have been looking for that exact claw bottle for 3 years! I saw it at Disneyland in one of the shops in New Orleans Square as a set dressing (as in not for sale), and have been on the hunt ever since. Congratulations on a truely spectacular find!


----------



## creepy crawler

Mr. Nightmare I would love to know where you got you witches or at least the faces I love them I want one!!!


MrNightmare said:


> My approach to Witches this year will be far more disturbing then anything I have ever created. I will be using very dark over-tones in the scene that will give the guests a since of uneasiness along with disturbed feelings. The premiss will be a seance that has not only gone terrably wrong, that has claimed victims... and your next!
> 
> I will be using low green LED lighting, Corpses posed in strange and unusual positions, flicker lighting and candle lighting. As for Props, I will be using the Witches I have pictured in my album as well as new ones I am making and having made for me. The atmosphere will be decorated with strange acutraments and old furnature. I will be posting pics of this late summer when I start work. I have been keeping this a secret to those that will be in attendance this Halloween, only informing them that it will make them frighted and disturbed.
> 
> View attachment 10136


----------



## MrNightmare

creepy crawler said:


> Mr. Nightmare I would love to know where you got you witches or at least the faces I love them I want one!!!


I bought them from Distortions Unlimited back in 2001. They are (in my opinion) the best witch prop made. I have yet to see a Witch that is made of the quality and realisim that they are. The actual item is called "The Wicked Witch". I am not sure if they still make them or not? 

When I ordered the 2nd and 3rd ones, I discovered that each one was slightly different then the other. After July 4th, I will post more pics of the new items I am making and more pics of the Witches.


----------



## a witch from canada

Did someone say witch ??? lol.... hey there, been awhile since i been to the forum ....

here is a few witches from our witch theme last year 

witches cave (in the garage)





















roof top witch we built

















flying kiddie witches (witch flight school) motor made by my friendsDaveinthegrave





another witch we built sitting on the porch with singing pumpkins light showall over the porch


----------



## Kymmm

Witch from Canada, that is a wonderful witch display.. I have a question tho, How did you get the fog bubbles to blow at an upward angle and out of the cauldron? Mine blow out parallel to the ground. I think it would hit the side of the cauldron and pop. I also love the huge vulture!! Everything looks great


----------



## a witch from canada

Kymmm said:


> Witch from Canada, that is a wonderful witch display.. I have a question tho, How did you get the fog bubbles to blow at an upward angle and out of the cauldron? Mine blow out parallel to the ground. I think it would hit the side of the cauldron and pop. I also love the huge vulture!! Everything looks great



the bubble fogger is on a little stand so it is not at the bottom of the cauldron and the bubble came out fine that way we also had a black light in the cauldron and we used professional blacklight reactibe bubble solution , at night it looked like this 







the tree stomp of the vulture we did ourselves , it is simply a 4x4 and 2x4 for the pedastal covered in great stuff ....then go outside with a torch and gently burn it a little at a time ....then a light black spray paint dusting and voila....very easy ....


















we also made a fake fire for the cauldron in the house and a fake bubbling cauldron


----------



## Kymmm

Can we get a quick "How To" on the hot, bubbling cauldron? That would be great!


----------



## a witch from canada

Kymmm i have a new pc so all my favorite links are in my old pc  will try and log into it tonight and find the how too for you , i know a few in here have done the bubbling fire , the cauldron is the same thing except with green and purple xmas lights ...i'll fetch the instructions for you


----------



## halloween71

a witch from canada-Love the bubbles I have that machine but thinking I need another to put in my cauldron.Also you know I love the flying witch's your whole set up is awesome.


----------



## Kymmm

Is the "hot, bubbling goo" made with wiffle balls and great stuff? The same way some people are making "fire" ??


----------



## BooBerrie

Witch from Canada - pls. do the tutorials if you can. I've been enchanted with your set up ever since I saw the horse drawn hearse and the mourning lady. I LOVE the vulture stand. I think the directions sound like something I could do without too much help from the hubby. I'm thinking I could use the effect in my pumpkin patch, just not sure yet. Thanks for sharing and the great ideas. Looking forward to the "how to"!


----------



## 13mummy

YES!! A witch from Canada we need a tutorial on that bubbling cauldron!! Your's rocks and I would love to ad that to my witch scene this year.


----------



## a witch from canada

Kymmm said:


> Is the "hot, bubbling goo" made with wiffle balls and great stuff? The same way some people are making "fire" ??


yes same thing  you screw the plywood base to the cauldron from the side about 1 or 2 inches inside the cauldron THEN after that is done you put the great stuff on it (you will not be able to remove it after it will be permanent ....and then paint it .


----------



## a witch from canada

there you go link for the bubbling fire , just make the base round instead , and i used grey latex paint and a dusting of black spay paint for the fire , and for the cauldron top i used greens and purple paint .
http://www.instructables.com/id/Goldies-Bubbling-Halloween-Cauldron/


----------



## a witch from canada

BooBerrie said:


> Witch from Canada - pls. do the tutorials if you can. I've been enchanted with your set up ever since I saw the horse drawn hearse and the mourning lady. I LOVE the vulture stand. I think the directions sound like something I could do without too much help from the hubby. I'm thinking I could use the effect in my pumpkin patch, just not sure yet. Thanks for sharing and the great ideas. Looking forward to the "how to"!


Booberrie , the vulture stand is real easy , a 4x4 for the vertical stump, just cut it the lenght you want , 2x4 for the base on each side , and a 2x3 for the perch part , then great stuff all over the thing , do it like it is tree bark so verticaly , takes a few coats ....then when it is all dry use a blow torch OUTSIDE because is smells awfull and it is toxic so use a mask too , and gently burn it , use a spray water bottle to put the fire out do it in small sections , the brow and black color are done from the burning but after i used a little dusting of black spray paint also just to dirty up the yellow from the great stuff .....and you can also use a spray varnish Mat if you want also on it......i might have a video of me while burning it i will have to fetch that in the old pc ....


----------



## ter_ran

You know what? Now that I think of it, I dont have a single witch in my entire collection of halloween props... what a shame! I never thought of utilizing any because the wife always was a witch for halloween and at all our hosted parties past 10 yrs or so. Maybe I may add a witch prop this year for my 2010 Haunt!


----------



## tinafromidaho

checked my hobby lobby for neat bottles to use as potion bottles, but they were all still full price.


----------



## halloweenfiend

MrNightmare said:


> My approach to Witches this year will be far more disturbing then anything I have ever created. I will be using very dark over-tones in the scene that will give the guests a since of uneasiness along with disturbed feelings. The premiss will be a seance that has not only gone terrably wrong, that has claimed victims... and your next!
> 
> I will be using low green LED lighting, Corpses posed in strange and unusual positions, flicker lighting and candle lighting. As for Props, I will be using the Witches I have pictured in my album as well as new ones I am making and having made for me. The atmosphere will be decorated with strange acutraments and old furnature. I will be posting pics of this late summer when I start work. I have been keeping this a secret to those that will be in attendance this Halloween, only informing them that it will make them frighted and disturbed.
> 
> View attachment 10136


Those are some great witches!!!! Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Kymmm

I would grab some of those Hobby Lobby bottles in a split second if I had a Hobby Lobby near me.. Some of them are pretty cool!! Ter Ran, it IS a shame you have no witches in your display.. tisk, tisk.. lol


----------



## halloweenfiend

Im working on a witch right now but it will be AWHILE before im done. But when I am I will post some pics.


----------



## Guest

I ended up scoring another stack of 9 cool potion bottles just hiding at a relatives house. I am getting a good collection now.


----------



## bethene

here are some witch pic's from '08. they didn't turn out real well, but gives you a idea, re- did them all last year, gave them a make over, or make under if your will, and have one on a broom, but never got to use them due to all the illness, but am making sure this year they are ready, I made the heads with wig heads, clay mache and paper clay.. the weather was real bad, rainy and very windy, had a hard time keeping the hats and wigs on the witches(we were in a campground). hope to make it all better for this year!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

mrnightmare: I love your ideas! Go frightening or go home I say. 
uruk-hai: your pics are amazing! I'd love to see more


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene, you're witches are great. i especially love the one on the right. her mouth really makes her stand out


----------



## osenator

good job, bethene! they look great!


----------



## Si-cotik

Skullie said:


> Great Idea! I love the witch gathering idea. I have a bunch of boxes ( cereal, cracker, ect) So I am makeing witch bookselves with dummy books on them. But I am brain dead on what to do with the round oatmeal boxes. Does any one have any ideas for those. Maybe a magical powder container. I don't know what say you guys?


Everybody has some really great stuff going on here!!!

Skullie, you could paint those oatmeal boxes, age them, etc. and use them for "storage containers"....maybe one a worm can and have some fake worms hanging over the sides, powders, extra tongues of whatevers, and eyes of watchamajiggers...etc. or paint and punch holes in them and put in a fake candle light for lanterns...stack a bunch of them sideways and turn them into spider/rat/or other small critters hotels/cages using straws as the cage bars.

Just a thought, I noticed no one answered you about them


----------



## Kymmm

I want to see pictures of those boxes as you work on them!! I may have to steal some of your ideas..


----------



## BeaconSamurai

I just started my latest witch yesterday. Made the skeleton out of 1" PVC. Ran out of connectors, which I will get tomorrow. 

I plan on using pool noodles will build up the flesh on the arms and legs. The Costume was ordered from spirit yesterday and should be here in a week or so. 

I got the idea for this from a picture (Below) I found on the web. 

My changes: She will have slid across the ground and the dirt will pile up covering her face. I will also make a "trail" where she slid. This will be a much more enjoyable project than my animatronic butler.


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, from the other stuff i've seen you build, she will be another winner. can't wait to see her


----------



## halloween71

Hubby built my table.I have been collecting bottles and have found little single servings of wine from sutter homes.They come in a pack of 4.I will survive drinking the wine somehow lol.
I have found some little labels online that will fit them perfect.I also need to start thinking what to put in them.


----------



## Deadna

I buy these jars from Dollar General and CVS to use as potion jars. They have either fruit in them or jam like the one on the right. I like how they have little handles molded into the sides and makes them look like cauldrons. The jam jars are more of an oval shape around.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cute jars. i like how you decorated it up. i'm gonna have to get me some of those


----------



## halloween71

I harvested some crab apples for my one of my potion jars.For anyone who don't know what they are they are tiny little apple shaped-hard as a rock-I have tried to eat one as a child that didn't work to well.They grow on a tree.


----------



## piraticalstyle

I love the witches kitchen. We added one last year, and it went over so well that it's going to definitely stick around for awhile. Here's pics from ours.


----------



## lugoff906

piraticalstyle said:


> I love the witches kitchen. We added one last year, and it went over so well that it's going to definitely stick around for awhile. Here's pics from ours.


piraticalstyle - great witches Kitchen you setup.... how did you do the wall behind your shelf?


----------



## Kymmm

Okay, now I have to go to CVS.. Everyday someone posts something on this website that makes me run all over town!! lol Halloween71, I don't think I have ever seen a crab apple. Post some pics!! Piratcalstyle, you already know that I LOVE your witches kitchen.. I plan to start on the inside of the house in September if your not doing anything... lol


----------



## Broomhilda

*Witches Kitchen*

I'm getting lots of great ideas here and I plan to start working on my witches kitchen this weekend. 

Does anyone have any good ideas on how to create the look of a block wall?


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> those are cute jars. i like how you decorated it up. i'm gonna have to get me some of those


Thanks...just wish I could figure out how to put better pics on here. I don't know if you can tell but the things on top of the jar are those skeleton arm sucker sticks that Wal-Greens sold a couple of years ago. I think they look like tongs and are the right size for the eyeballs


----------



## Deadna

piraticalstyle said:


> I love the witches kitchen. We added one last year, and it went over so well that it's going to definitely stick around for awhile. Here's pics from ours.


Awesome pics!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

no, i couldn't tell. that is a nice added idea. now i'm gonna keep an eye out for those too.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Kymmm said:


> I picked up these bottles at the thrift store today. I love the one with the claw-like bottom! I also threw together this voo doo doll with stuff I had around the house.. It's nothing wazoo but I wanted it to look primitive..


I love those bottles. I'm on the lookout for something similar  great find!


----------



## halloween71

Here is a picture of my witch's table with crab apple bottle


----------



## halloween71

Here is a close up of the crab apple it looks like a cherry but is a apple


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks Innerseek. I wanted to let you know that if you look up "Wheaton Bottles" or "Ball and Claw" on ebay, you will have some of these bottles pop up. They come in a few different colors and sizes (from 3.5 inches to about 11 inches, I think).
Halloween71, I'm jealous!! I'm LOVIN that table!!


----------



## Deadna

I was in a Dollar Tree today and around the floral foam,stones and such is a jar of little clear silicone(maybe) balls that I thought looked like the bubbles in a cauldron. You use these things to hold cut flowers in a vase..there is no name on the jar,it just says Decorative Accents. Just the feel of these is neat but I'm hoping to come up with a good use in a witches kitchen.


----------



## Poison Patty

I seen some of you looking for "special" kinds of costumes. I couldn't help but think of a magazine I get in the mail and they have a website that is wonderful for things that are Myth, Magick, Fantasy, type stuff like jewerly and clothing. Hope this helps, and at the very least will give you some more ideas to work with.
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, i was in joannes yesterday and saw the same thing. i had to ask what they were for. they also had these tiny led lights you could submerge in the water and beads to light up your bouquet from a glass vase. i'm thinking, very useable


----------



## bouncerbudz

Poison Patty I think you just got me in SHOPPING trouble with the wife. And not for Halloween. I may have to split some of the spending budget. She loves some of their clothes !!! LOL


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, i was in joannes yesterday and saw the same thing. i had to ask what they were for. they also had these tiny led lights you could submerge in the water and beads to light up your bouquet from a glass vase. i'm thinking, very useable


Darn I was just in joannes today to get stuff to do some cool light up spider egg sacks.I wish I would have seen those lights.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, i was in joannes yesterday and saw the same thing. i had to ask what they were for. they also had these tiny led lights you could submerge in the water and beads to light up your bouquet from a glass vase. i'm thinking, very useable


Oh those sound awesome! I hope there is a green color. How much were the lights if you recall? 
I bet their beads are alot more expensive than the buck I paid for mine


----------



## Deadna

Poison Patty said:


> I seen some of you looking for "special" kinds of costumes. I couldn't help but think of a magazine I get in the mail and they have a website that is wonderful for things that are Myth, Magick, Fantasy, type stuff like jewerly and clothing. Hope this helps, and at the very least will give you some more ideas to work with.
> http://www.pyramidcollection.com/


I LOVE their fashions but think I am too old to wear that stuff...not to mention I couldn't squeeze my big toe into most of it but I do keep all the catalogs for future references.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i'm sure they were more expensive. i don't recall any prices. and i only remember red or white for the colors on the lights. i'll try to remember to check it out.


----------



## MrNightmare

*Distortions "Wicked Witch"*

I have had several requests for additional info and pics of my Witches. I did find more pics of them:

View attachment 10701


View attachment 10702


View attachment 10703


Not sure yet how I will place them in this years display, I have several ideas in mind. Will post more pics when I start work.


----------



## SpookyMuFu

MrNightmare said:


>


that is the coolest set of witches I have seen!!!


----------



## Poison Patty

bouncerbudz, I totally understand! Some of those outfits are just so unique.....I love their stuff. And Deadna, they put it best when they call us "Goddess" size for those of us that isn't pencil thin....(smile) They have all sizes, and its about time....


----------



## mommyto3

I just found this thread and must applaud all of you for the incredibly great ideas and props you have all come up with! I was thinking about a witches theme this year and am truly inspired. Thank you ALL!

One thing to add - and it's kind of amature but has anyone thought of lighting up potion bottles with glow sticks.? Obviously, it would only work for one night. Just a thought.


----------



## halloween71

posted this in the coupons but since I was talking about buycostumes.com they are having a buyone get one free with coupon bogoclear only on clearance and blowouts.


----------



## Kymmm

Yay!!! I finally made my first three potion bottles!!! I have quite a few more to go but, thought I would post pics of what I have so far.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Kymmm said:


> Yay!!! I finally made my first three potion bottles!!! I have quite a few more to go but, thought I would post pics of what I have so far.


Those look great!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, love your bottles. thet turned out very nice. have you sealed the labels yet? are you going to?


----------



## rockplayson

Love all the ideas you all have for your witches. I have two witch props but I don't really know how to incorparate them into the graveyard. Since we don't do the inside up like most of you seem to do, they stand in the cornor alot.


----------



## Si-cotik

nice bottles!!


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymm, the bottles look great!


----------



## Guest

Bottles look awesome!! I have alot to start labeling but dragging my feet


----------



## whichypoo

Yubney said:


> Here's what I got on mine so far letting her hair down. Not sure yet to leave it this long or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2465


LOve the witch . Some day I will be making my own too. just need time and a mind


----------



## whichypoo

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great thread! I started doing a witch scene on my front porch last year and will be finishing it up in 2010. For my witch I got the awesome Cackle from Darkside Studios.



These shelfs are just perfect.


----------



## whichypoo

a witch from canada said:


> Did someone say witch ??? lol.... hey there, been awhile since i been to the forum ....
> 
> here is a few witches from our witch theme last year
> 
> witches cave (in the garage)
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/Halloween%202009/]
> 
> roof top witch we built
> [IMG]http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/Halloween%202009/IMG_0583-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay I want the toad and the wendy flying school and the flying witch of the roof and and and okay I want them all.. just saying.. and I am still looking for the fortune teller witch for you..
> 
> Theres this one place I go to that didn't get anything out last year. And they have a whole back room filled with halloween..and it is where I got mine. so there is still a chance!!


----------



## whichypoo

MrNightmare said:


> I have had several requests for additional info and pics of my Witches. I did find more pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10703
> 
> 
> Not sure yet how I will place them in this years display, I have several ideas in mind. Will post more pics when I start work.


I have never seen these before.. cool cool cool..


----------



## whichypoo

Okay this is my witchs coven.. I need a better pic but here goes


----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene, I have some polyurethane SOMEWHERE.. that I was going to brush over the top of the labels to seal them but, do you think I could find it??? Of course not. If I were looking for something else, I would probably be moving the can all over the place while looking for the other item. lol Oh well, sooner or later it will pop up.


----------



## rockplayson

hallorenescene,

The witches in the video (post #147) are the biglots witches that I'v been scaring people


----------



## hallorenescene

witchiepoo, your coven is delightful. kymmm, i want to seal my bottles, where do i find this sealer? do i spray it on or brush it on? halloweenrocks, you're right, those are my witches. i want 1 and they got three. after seeing that video, i want 3. i wonder what kind of motor daveinthegrave used.


----------



## Kymmm

I'm not sure if what I have will work. It is actually used to seal wood (it's sold at Home Depot, etc. and you brush it on) but, I have some laying around so I thought I would give it a shot. I know that Michael's sells a spray on sealant used for Toll Painting and I would think that "Hodge Podge" (also sold at Michaels) would work too!

Witchiepoo, great display! I love all the different ideas and all creativity here!


----------



## halloween71

whichypoo said:


> Okay this is my witchs coven.. I need a better pic but here goes


Great scene!
Kymmm love the bottles.


----------



## MacEricG

MrNightmare said:


>



These are *very* cool witches. Are they store-bought or homemade?


----------



## 4mygirls

Awesome pics and ideas everyone! These are a few things from last year. I would have taken closer shots if I knew I would be sharing. I also have the Gemmy witch stirring the cauldron, LOVE her. The outside witch with the cauldron has a pond pump to circulate the water. I didn't want 2 stirring cauldrons. I think this year I will connect the fogger to the cauldron, might be cool. I really like the bubble idea too. Keep sharing the pics, you are all sooooooo talented.


----------



## Kymmm

4mygirls, great witch!! I also LOVE the book with the eye. Did you make it? If so..... TELL US HOW!!! lol I also really like the bottles in the spiral rack! You did a great job!


----------



## osenator

Wow, everything you guys are posting is amazing! I can't wait to make a witch scene now!


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx Kymm, I also am Kim. I bought the witch mask $15, no way I could make it for that, but I made the hands and everything else. I made the spell book. It's a magnetic photo album, guts ripped out, yellowed pages glued in. Made a hole for the eyeball and used clay around it for a fleshy look. Used white glue to look like pieces of flesh sewn together. Painted lines over glue for stitches. The book is paper mache'd and painted to look like rotted flesh. The little bottles in the spiral rack came from a yard sale, just herbs, put labels on and looks awesome. I am working on five more spell books, for gifts mostly. Every year my non crafty friends want my stuff, like I have time for this with my own stuff LOL. This is turning out to be a really great thread, lots of ideas, needs more pics though


----------



## Hauntcast

I have no witches in my haunt, but I have a few bitches. Female dogs, that is


----------



## hallorenescene

i second everthing kymmm said about your haunt 4mygirls. and i love all your other bottles too


----------



## Kymmm

Hey, I wanted to let you all know that I was at Michael's today and they have the cutest owls! They are a little small but I think they would look REALLY cute in a witch scene!! They have different colors but, I'm going back for the black one!! Just thought I'd let you know so you could check them out if you end up there anytime soon...

Oh, almost forgot.. they are with the crows in the "harvest" area!


----------



## rupertoooo

Low starting price on Alarming Products new animated witch. Having dealt with their products years ago I can say they are not the most well constructed pieces however they are not terrible either.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Animated-He...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adae9ab8c


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Yubney said:


> Here's what I got on mine so far letting her hair down. Not sure yet to leave it this long or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2465


Love it the way it is leave it long...


----------



## halloween71

rupertoooo said:


> Low starting price on Alarming Products new animated witch. Having dealt with their products years ago I can say they are not the most well constructed pieces however they are not terrible either.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Animated-He...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adae9ab8c


She's a cool witch I saw her in action on a website can't remember which one.


----------



## Kymmm

Since I had so much feedback on my ball and claw bottle, I wanted to show you what it ended up looking like with a label. I also thought I would show you what the potion bottles at Michael's look like. There are three different shapes and three different colors (purple, orange and green, I think).


----------



## Dark Crop

those are sweet Krymmm ... this thread is GOLD... Soon as i catch up on the already full witch workload i have for this year. I will be back for more ideas. You all Rock!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, those labels enhance perfectly. now let's talk, where did you get that skelly stopper? i want one. and i love your dragon hanger


----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene, the skelly stopper is on all three of the potion bottles they are selling at Michael's right now and the dragon charm is actually a hook style earring. I just hooked it through the twine.


----------



## ihauntu

this was my scene last year lots of snakes rats bats and other creepy crawlies around had some old dried sunflowers for a backdrop


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks kymmm. ihaunt, nice haunt


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> hallorenescene, the skelly stopper is on all three of the potion bottles they are selling at Michael's right now and the dragon charm is actually a hook style earring. I just hooked it through the twine.


Very cleaver!Love the bottles and really digging the micheals one.Where did you get the label for the claw one?


----------



## halloween71

ihauntu said:


> this was my scene last year lots of snakes rats bats and other creepy crawlies around had some old dried sunflowers for a backdrop


Great scene.I bet at night it was soooo creepy.


----------



## halloween71

I am updating my progress I have decided to do my skull torche's a little different than before.I am going to have them on a tombstone stand that hubby built for me last year I have a good 15 of these.I actually have the skulls drying on them now.All they are is 2 metal rods around 16 inches heigh attached to a rebarb t(welded-everything is welded).
I plan to do one like in my avatar around 5 ft and a shorter one.Since I can put 2 on one stand.Then I am going to use great stuff around the stand and either have it look like dirt or just paint it black.I am going to do 2 of these total.
I was also blessed by a member here who made me a great witch's spell book.I will post pictures if it is ok with him.
I still need to latex one more skull and stain and get to lowes to get some pvc.


----------



## halloween71

My AWESOME book made by a member here dept1031.Thank you so much


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

halloween71 said:


> My AWESOME book made by a member here dept1031.Thank you so much


That thing is wicked. Very nice indeed
Any chance of a tutorial dept1031?


----------



## hallorenescene

the book is wicked alright. are those the skulls you were talking about making? that combo makes a very nice witches table


----------



## Kymmm

I hate you Halloween71!!!! lol okay, I don't hate you.. I just hate the fact that you have that darn book AND I DONT!!  dept1031 did a beautiful job!! Does he/she make these to sell?? If not, a tutorial would do.. lol 
Thanks for sharing it... it really is awsome!!


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> the book is wicked alright. are those the skulls you were talking about making? that combo makes a very nice witches table


yup those are my skulls.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> I hate you Halloween71!!!! lol okay, I don't hate you.. I just hate the fact that you have that darn book AND I DONT!!  dept1031 did a beautiful job!! Does he make these to sell?? If not, a tutorial would do.. lol
> Thanks for sharing it... it really is awsome!!


I know the book is awesome.He just made me one but I am sending something his way.


----------



## Guest

Dollar Store mini skulls can make a good topper to your potion bottles. I am currently working on a few. The labels will be next thing I start building.


----------



## creepingdth

mr. gris, very cool, never thought of that, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Kymmm

That is a good idea Mr.Gris and I just picked some of those skulls up the other day to put IN one of my bottles as shrunken skulls..  

I also wanted to show you the owl I was talking about at Michael's. Here is a picture of it along side some of my bottles.


----------



## Guest

Ohh those bottles look great and I love the owl!


----------



## hallorenescene

all you guys have some nice bottles. i hope my store puts out some mini skulls soon. i like the stopper idea. and that owl is way to cute


----------



## Guest

So just to show you the final step on the skull toppers I finished the paint tonight and it gives them a kind of gold eerie relic look. I call this a Cadillac look for a Kia price (No hurt Kia owners I hope) My friend stopped by and was shocked to pick one up and realize it was plastic so I guess the paint works. I am currently working on the labels and rafia for them next but I figured this may help you along your way if you are gonna use the skulls.


----------



## creepingdth

where does everyone get their labels, or do you all make your own?


----------



## creepingdth

btw, they look very cool


----------



## osenator

That look amazing! Wow!


----------



## bouncerbudz

Mr Gris you going to share how those gold skulls were made?


----------



## hallorenescene

last year my secret reaper gave me some skeleton bottle stoppers for part of my gift. those look great, gris. would make nice gifts. i liked them before you painted them, but boy does that even look better. can you use any color and they would look good, or do you think the silver holds the look?


----------



## blackfog

They really turned out great! Never thought about transforming them to metal. It is a nice effect. Might have to do some bigger ones like at the dollar store or do some pumpkins......great idea!


----------



## thud

MrNightmare said:


> View attachment 10136


These are terrific looking! Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the comments everyone. Bouncer they are actually pretty cheap and simple to make thats why I thought of doing it. Buy a bag of 9 mini skulls at the dollar store then find the right bottle you want to use. Super glue the skull to the top of the bottle stopper. If you do not have a stopper pick up cork to use. Once the glue is dry spray the skull off of the bottle to avoid over spray with quick light layers of metalic gold or silver paint. Make sure it is plastic paint or it runs and defeats the look. 

You can use any color I just really like metal appearance. I do have a dollar store full size Blucky Skull I painted gold as well for the potions room. The skull looks very Indiana Jones now haha.


----------



## DerGrundel

creepingdth said:


> where does everyone get their labels, or do you all make your own?


There are some commercially available, but many of the ones you see here have come from various threads where members have posted labels they have created. Here are a few threads where people have posted their labels:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/81726-more-potion-lables.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/79287-potion-labels.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/81741-more-potion-labels-your-use-d.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pumpkinmass-albums-potion-bottles-jars.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/81452-potion-bottle-labels.html


----------



## halloween71

Thanks for the links!!


----------



## Guest

I make my own labels by hand. They are not fabulous but they look okay after a dip in coffee and the edges burnt. Here is a pic of some with my moss an hemp twine applied. These are Elf blood, Vampire Blood, Eye of Newt and an empty. I would call these done since I may not put labels on the little ones. After all a witch knows whats in her kitchen right?


----------



## halloween71

Here is a pic of 2 of my skull torches with the led flicker glued in mouth.I used one of those little led lights from jacks tool shed to light it up.I still have one skull drying(latex)-still have to stain it and the rest of the pvc's that they are mounted.But I am closer to being done.


----------



## foggyfathoms

heres a few pics of my ladies


----------



## Kymmm

Those torches turned out really cool! I like the bottles too Mr.Gris! The paint and finishing touches sure add a lot!! Your witch coven looks great foggyfathoms! The closeup picture of the witch with the open mouth is scary!! I like!!  
I wish someone would post some pics of spell books that they made.. I want to add a spell book but don't know where to start!! I'll keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## blackfog

Kymmm here is a spell book that I made last year. I found the book at Christmas tree shop. It opens up and is a box. I painted the cover and added the lock and circle cross and gold trim. They had different sizes and it was $6.99. 











great job Mr.Gris on your bottles I like the hemp and skulls ontop. Have to try that this year. foggyfathoms love the witches! Halloween71 those torches look great I just ordered those LED lights and can't wait to get them.


----------



## Kymmm

Blackfog, VERY cool!!! How did you do the gold accents?? I've never heard of the Christmas Tree Shop. I'll have to look it up online.. I really like this! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## blackfog

Thanks Kymmm I painted them by hand. I finally posted my pics from my party last year


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymmm, I've seen similar books on sale at Michaels right now. They're on an endcap, I think they run $14.99.

With the amazing pictures everyone else is posting of their bottles and props I was inspired yesterday to do some bottles of my own. My computer's out of ink so I didn't make any of my own labels, but I do have a stack of commercially available labels that I applied. I also made a few bottle stoppers and put a wax seal on one of the bottles. Enjoy!


----------



## Yubney

I like the contrast of the skull put to the heart shaped bottle.


----------



## mommyto3

Blackfog: Great spell book! I also saw similar books at Michaels (as mentioned by DerGundel) and you have inspired me to attempt to make my own spell book. 

May I ask, what did you use to write the word "Spells"?


----------



## halloween71

DerGrundel said:


> Kymmm, I've seen similar books on sale at Michaels right now. They're on an endcap, I think they run $14.99.
> 
> With the amazing pictures everyone else is posting of their bottles and props I was inspired yesterday to do some bottles of my own. My computer's out of ink so I didn't make any of my own labels, but I do have a stack of commercially available labels that I applied. I also made a few bottle stoppers and put a wax seal on one of the bottles. Enjoy!


Nice bottles!!!
My printers out of ink to.I was trying to print some you had linked I think I got 2 before it quit.


----------



## halloween71

blackfog said:


> Kymmm here is a spell book that I made last year. I found the book at Christmas tree shop. It opens up and is a box. I painted the cover and added the lock and circle cross and gold trim. They had different sizes and it was $6.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job Mr.Gris on your bottles I like the hemp and skulls ontop. Have to try that this year. foggyfathoms love the witches! Halloween71 those torches look great I just ordered those LED lights and can't wait to get them.


Thanks!!!Love the book and the bottles!What do you have in your bottles.


----------



## halloween71

Thanks kymmm.


----------



## DerGrundel

halloween71 said:


> Nice bottles!!!
> My printers out of ink to.I was trying to print some you had linked I think I got 2 before it quit.


Thanks! I just went out and got some ink and printed out a few tags for some of my smaller bottles. I'll post pics once the tags are done.

My thanks to everyone for posting their works which are inspiring me and putting me into the haunting mood!


----------



## hallorenescene

great bottles everyone. i have done a few and love looking at everyone elses ideas. love the spell book


----------



## DerGrundel

Fresh off the press!


----------



## Kymmm

Nice DerGrundel!! I have a bunch of small bottles/jars and was trying to make little labels for them but, I'm kinda liking your tags!!


----------



## DerGrundel

Thanks! I also plan on having hanging herbs tagged in a similar manner


----------



## hallorenescene

i like them too. also like your jar of eyeballs


----------



## blackfog

DerGrundel nice work on the bottles and tags. My fav is the heart bottle with the skull ontop.

Thanks mommyto3 I am glad that I inspired you! I used craft paint and did them by hand. I used a metalic gold for the lettering and the design on the book. I got a lock and the circle at the craft store and painted them the with the same gold paint.

Thanks Halloween71! I just used food coloring and water. In the eye of newt I used a few plastic green grapes. the others are just the colored water.


----------



## mommyto3

Thanks for the info Blackfog! In case anyone is interested - I was at Ross yesterday and found faux books that would make great spell books! They are actually cheaper than the ones at Michael's - even after using the 40% off coupon.


----------



## MrNightmare

I am starting work on the "details" of the display (bottles and other acutraments). Here are some pics of what I already have, I need to make more as you guys have inspired me to do. I have been busy with the larger set peices and have over-looked the smaller details that make the scene:

View attachment 11121


----------



## Si-cotik

beautiful rack Mr.Nightmare!!


----------



## MrNightmare

Si-cotik said:


> beautiful rack Mr.Nightmare!!


Thanks!!

I forgot to mention that I am going to use that same rack and cover it with Black Cheese Cloth and Spanish Moss for that extra touch. I know lots of you have made bottles and jars etc... I wonder how many of you are going to display them? (rack, shelf, table, etc...)


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

MrNightmare said:


> I am starting work on the "details" of the display (bottles and other acutraments). Here are some pics of what I already have, I need to make more as you guys have inspired me to do. I have been busy with the larger set peices and have over-looked the smaller details that make the scene:
> 
> View attachment 11121


Love the faces in the bottle do you make and sell those?


----------



## MrNightmare

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Love the faces in the bottle do you make and sell those?


I bought them. Here is a link:

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/shrunken-heads-in-flask.aspx


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Awesome thanks just bought witch hands at grandin road but no free shipping


----------



## hallorenescene

nice setup mrnightmare. i have those 2 scent bottles, those gargoyles, and a glass timer. i never thought of putting them on the witches table. they look good there.


----------



## Kymmm

If I had a dime for everytime I heard "Nice rack" I'd have a dime.. lol (sorry, I couldn't help myself) I do love the display Mrnightmare! I have a wooden curio cabinet, with glass doors and sides, that I'm going to use to display my bottles and stuff in.. I'll try and get a pic of it. I also have a little iron spice rack that sits on the counter and I bought at BigLots. It has three shelves so I thought I would have the three most requested potions on those shelves. One will have love potions on it, another will have wealth potions on it and the last will have health potions on it. I'm making my labels for those right now..


----------



## mommyto3

Fantastic set up Mr Nightmare!!


----------



## DerGrundel

Mine are going to litter my kitchen countertops


----------



## halloween71

MrNightmare said:


> I am starting work on the "details" of the display (bottles and other acutraments). Here are some pics of what I already have, I need to make more as you guys have inspired me to do. I have been busy with the larger set peices and have over-looked the smaller details that make the scene:
> 
> View attachment 11121


Love it.
I am going to either get a rack or build shelves.


----------



## halloween71

DerGrundel said:


> Fresh off the press!


Looking great!!!!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

They look great and sooo buying some of those heads in the jar LOL


----------



## DerGrundel

A friend of mine passed this link along to me this morning, and I thought someone here might find some of the techniques in here interesting (particularly the application of rubber cement) and helpful for the contents of their bottles, jars, and whathaveyous

http://www.traipse.com/thing_in_a_jar/


----------



## Kymmm

mommyto3 said:


> Thanks for the info Blackfog! In case anyone is interested - I was at Ross yesterday and found faux books that would make great spell books! They are actually cheaper than the ones at Michael's - even after using the 40% off coupon.


Thank you SO much for posting this!! I went to Ross today and bought four!! They look great!! They ranged in size and the prices went from 4.99 to 6.99! VERY cool!! Thanks again!


----------



## hallorenescene

der, that thing in a jar is very interesting. 
i went to the dollar tree today and got a bag of skeleton heads. whoo hoo.


----------



## Kymmm

Now I'm in a quandary.. I put some of my bottles in my curio and I'm thinking it looks too new. I was going to drape creepycloth, add moss, webs and dust but I'm still not sure it will look right. Do you think a regular old bookcase or a bakers rack would look better?


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! that is a nice curio cabinet. i vote for a bakers rack, but either will do.


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks hallorenescene, I agree.. I'm keeping my eyes open on craigs list to see if I can score a bakers rack for a cheap price. I started my spell book since SOMEBODY wouldn't share her's with me.. Uh ummm halloween71... lol


----------



## mommyto3

Kymmm - glad you were able to find books at Ross! My apologies if you've already mentioned how you started your spell book - but is that a real book? I can't quite tell what its made out of - please share.


----------



## mommyto3

I am planning to leave my front door open and have my witches table set up so that as the TOTers come up to TOT they will have a "witches show" - put on by me of course. I just found these candles on Grandin Road. They seem like a nice addition to a witches table but not overly priced (compared to some of their other items). 

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...oResultId=185&nrpAltSearch=false&altText=null


----------



## Kymmm

Those candles are cool.. Now I'm thinking about painting some of my PVC candles in that fashion.. The book I'm making is made out of cardboard, glue and duct tape. I have started putting the first layer of paper mache on it.. (what a pain in the butt!) lol


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Thanks hallorenescene, I agree.. I'm keeping my eyes open on craigs list to see if I can score a bakers rack for a cheap price. I started my spell book since SOMEBODY wouldn't share her's with me.. Uh ummm halloween71... lol


Alright now kymmm quit hating.I think I may have him talked into selling some of his work.
I thought I saw you had a little rack in some of your haul.I have been on the search of one but haven't found one.
Book case would look good.


----------



## halloween71

Rhoda broome video-gemmy prop new this year.
http://www.seventhavenue.com/Home-D...1&pageName=SA:Search:Search+Results#otherInfo


----------



## lzrdsgal

Kim, it is a lot easier (although morally questionable) to just go to the thrift store and get one of their cheap books and turn it into a spell book. I like to do that because you just slip in 2 pages and there you have most of the work done. A little distressing and volah!


----------



## lzrdsgal

Im going to be making a few spell books with Kim on Tuesday, if anyone is interested in buying one for a good price let me know. I could use the money LOL I will post photos some time this week. PM me. Pam


----------



## Kymmm

Here is the spice rack you saw on an earlier post of mine. I just finished the labels for my Love, Health and Wealth bottles.


----------



## beavervw

Kymmm Awesome spice rack! Whoa! I'm a little late to this thread, but I'm gonna have to re read it all! Love the bottles too!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm joining this thread a little late, but here are a few of my witches. You can see the 3rd one in the haunt video: YouTube- Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009

This first one is conducting the seance with Madame Leota

















This one is throwing fireballs up on the roof

















And here's one (#4) coming soon:


----------



## Kymmm

Those are some fantastic witches Mr_Chicken! Especially the one doing the seance!!! I LOVE her!!!!! Did you make her? Is she mache? BTW, I have to tell you that The Ghost and Mr. Chicken was my favorite movie when I was young..


----------



## hallorenescene

i remember your video from a previous post. your witches are awesome. i like both witches, the madame witch has the coolest face, but i like the idea of the witch throwing fireballs

kymmm, love your bottles, but can't handle that roach


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Kymmm said:


> Those are some fantastic witches Mr_Chicken! Especially the one doing the seance!!! I LOVE her!!!!! Did you make her? Is she mache? BTW, I have to tell you that The Ghost and Mr. Chicken was my favorite movie when I was young..


Thanks! All my witches (so far) have faces made of Crayola Model Magic


----------



## beavervw

Mr. Chicken's stuff always blows me away! Witches look awesome.. Your sculpting is great! Madame Leota ball is the coolest too! After seeing yours I've been wanting to make one for a long time!


----------



## 112Haunt

Wow, fantastic witches and potions on this thread! Kudos to everyone. Thanks for starting it Kymmm. I'm late too but here is my little witch scene with my first time mache. I'm hoping to add hands and a witch partner for her this year if real life allows time.


----------



## Kymmm

I like the whole scene 112Haunt!! The head hanging over the cauldron is great!! Don't forget to post pics of witchy #2 (if real life allows time, of course)


----------



## halloween71

Agree with kymmm whole scene is great!


----------



## halloween71

Mr_Chicken said:


> I'm joining this thread a little late, but here are a few of my witches. You can see the 3rd one in the haunt video: YouTube- Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009
> 
> This first one is conducting the seance with Madame Leota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is throwing fireballs up on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one (#4) coming soon:


Love your witch's.


----------



## Kymmm

I thought I would post an update on my spell book. Here is a pic of it with all the paper mache on it. Next is the base coat of paint!!


----------



## Yubney

Here's my mostly finished witch for this year. This was my first animatronic build and I'm very pleased how she turned out.


----------



## 4mygirls

Love the witch Yubney, nice job, you're a natural.


----------



## Si-cotik

very nice work everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, nice start on that book, keep us posted
yubney, your witch is fabulous


----------



## CobhamManor

Yubney, that witch is better than ANY store-bought animatronic! Looks VERY evil!


----------



## Kymmm

I agree with Terror.. Your witch is awsome Yubney!!


----------



## Spider Rider

These are some amazing witches! I would love to know how Yubney got that awesome head movement. I know you're going to start talking about prop controllers and servos and my eyes will glaze over and I'll wish I studied harder in school but damn, great stuff peoples.


----------



## Yubney

Spider Rider said:


> These are some amazing witches! I would love to know how Yubney got that awesome head movement. I know you're going to start talking about prop controllers and servos and my eyes will glaze over and I'll wish I studied harder in school but damn, great stuff peoples.


Nope it's not done with any of those things. Just one gear motor, a dowel rod, one wood screw, and an old jar lid running on a simple wall-wart.


----------



## Spider Rider

I knew it, Witchcraft! I do hope you reveal your secret sometime because it's very cool.


----------



## Yubney

Spider Rider said:


> I knew it, Witchcraft! I do hope you reveal your secret sometime because it's very cool.


Wife is out of town with the camera, but I'll get some taken of the rig when she returns.


----------



## savagehaunter

the witch looks awesome. Very good work!


----------



## Kymmm

Next update.. 
Here is what my spellbook looks like at this point. It still needs some paint and finishing touches..


----------



## Yubney

Kymmm said:


> Next update..
> Here is what my spellbook looks like at this point. It still needs some paint and finishing touches..


Oooooo I love that!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, i love it too


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks Yubney and hallorenescene.. here is the finished book. Unless anyone has sugestions to make it look better. My brother said it looked like it had hair growing on it.. Let me know what you think.. Thanks!!


----------



## Si-cotik

well yes it does look a little like hair, but I think it looks cool and unique


----------



## Tumblindice

I think it looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, i can't see the book that well to tell it looks like hair. to me it looks like when a book has been near a fire and has ash left. i think it looks fabulous


----------



## DerGrundel

I think the book looks great! It kinda looks like it's been soaked, and mold is growing around the edges. A great detail to add to the age of a prop


----------



## Si-cotik

DerGrundel said:


> I think the book looks great! It kinda looks like it's been soaked, and mold is growing around the edges. A great detail to add to the age of a prop


diito!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Yubney said:


> Here's my mostly finished witch for this year. This was my first animatronic build and I'm very pleased how she turned out.
> 
> YouTube- ‪Witch Test With Fog‬‎


I watched the video like 5 times, it is soo awesome~! 

Do you have a link to the tutorial you used to make her? I would love to know where you got her mask and hands, or if homemade what you used. 

If you used someones tut did you modify/tweak anything, Im thinking the head looks different (motion wise) vs some of the other homemade stirring props out there. I love it. 

I got really inspired from your video, I imagined the lights in the cauldron as somehow removable in case I needed to change them out.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Thanks Yubney and hallorenescene.. here is the finished book. Unless anyone has sugestions to make it look better. My brother said it looked like it had hair growing on it.. Let me know what you think.. Thanks!!


Looks perfect.Now you need to do a tut.


----------



## Xpendable

Here's the video of my Druy Lane Cemetery witch animatronic from last year:

YouTube- ‪3-axis witch animatronic built for Drury Lane Cemetery haunted yard display‬‎


----------



## DerGrundel

Yay for trips up to my parents house; I picked up a few bottles and supplies while there. A few more commercial labels. The Liquid Phantom bottle is going to have a blue LED in it to give the hint of a ghost being inside. I've decided that all of my various poison bottles are going to have skull stoppers in them, so on there is another skull stopper I've made. I made the labels for the black widow venom and forumla 86 bottles from templates found on these boards. A big thank-you to mommyto3 for the lead on getting the faux book at Ross. They're exactly the same product that Michaels stocks, but about half the price. I painted it up to look more like worn leather and will hopefully soon find something to work for metal corners and a pendant for the middle. The fancy red bottle in the middle I got at Spencer's Gifts eight or so years ago


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks everyone! The moldy, greasy look is what I was going for so, I'm glad that some of you saw mold!! lol I wanted to give credit where credit is due so, instead of a tut, I'm posting the website that I used to make the spellbook. It has a link to print the spell pages and everything! But, if anyone decides to make one and has any questions, please feel free to contact me!!

http://witchotastic.com/?page_id=2364

Dergrundel, Very nice bottles.. I especially like the red one in the back!! Awsome!!

Xpendable, what a great way to incorporate a witch into a graveyard!! I have been going crazy trying to figure out how I'm going to do just that! You did it beautifully...


----------



## Si-cotik

Very nice bottles Der


----------



## hallorenescene

der, your trip did pay off. those bottles rock


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Thanks everyone! The moldy, greasy look is what I was going for so, I'm glad that some of you saw mold!! lol I wanted to give credit where credit is due so, instead of a tut, I'm posting the website that I used to make the spellbook. It has a link to print the spell pages and everything! But, if anyone decides to make one and has any questions, please feel free to contact me!!
> 
> http://witchotastic.com/?page_id=2364
> 
> Dergrundel, Very nice bottles.. I especially like the red one in the back!! Awsome!!
> 
> Xpendable, what a great way to incorporate a witch into a graveyard!! I have been going crazy trying to figure out how I'm going to do just that! You did it beautifully...


I love her website.I thought I had seen that book somewhere and now I know.
Have you seen her hanging spider saks?They look awesome.I bought the stuff to make my own.


----------



## halloween71

Xpendable said:


> Here's the video of my Druy Lane Cemetery witch animatronic from last year:
> 
> YouTube- ‪3-axis witch animatronic built for Drury Lane Cemetery haunted yard display‬‎


Awesome.I love the way you set up her shack in the yard.


----------



## halloween71

Great bottles dergrundel


----------



## Kymmm

I picked up this pot at the thrift store a while back and just added great stuff to it today. I had never used it before so wasn't expecting it to expand quite so much. I f I would have known, I would have put smaller blobs on it.. oh well, it doesn't look too bad and in dim light, it will be fine.


----------



## halloween71

I like that pot.


----------



## DerGrundel

That looks great, kymmm!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, how original. looks good, but not in a yummy way. lol. i think that looks like the reason i can't eat peas. lol


----------



## blackfog

MrNightmare nice work on all of the props on your stand!

Mr_Chicken your work is amazing! Just love it!

Xpendable Love your set up and witch. Thanks for posting this I might use her recipe for dinner sometime. I am sure that would go over big with the fam lol!

112haunt love the hanging head over the caldren. 

Yubany I just love the witch and the fogger caldren you did a great job on your first animation!

Kymmm great job on the spellbook! You did a good job on making it look aged. The rack turned out great to! I to love that pot. Never saw one like it. Everyone keeps posting such good props and such great ideas!


----------



## 4mygirls

*spell book*

Nice job everyone, the creative juices are overflowing! I just finished this book, I wanted a simple look because the whole book has printed pages. I didn't want to give away the inside. What do you guys think?


----------



## hallorenescene

4mygirls, one word-WOW


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx Hallo, can I call you Hallo?


----------



## Kymmm

Very nice 4mygirls!! So, how did you get all those pages in that book?? Did you make up the stuff on the pages? I may want to do something like this but I couldn't find pages to print out and I didn't want to take the time to make them all.. Tell me ALL your secrets.... hahahahaha


----------



## 4mygirls

So Kymmm,I know how you are and I might as well spill all my secrets cuz you'll just keep asking. Just kidding, hahahahah. I used a magnetic photo album, again, ripped the guts out. I bought the construction paper that comes in the tan color so I wouldn't need to coffee stain it. I found a sight called charmedreplicapages.com that sells pages she has made to look like the ones from Charmed. She has like 1,700 pages or something. Really amazing. It was $15.00 and you can't ever sell them to anyone else or she hunts you down and..... Anyway, the pages are pretty cool but it costs a fortune to print all of that, definitely a one time thing for me. All I do to get the pages in is grab about 10-15 pages at a time and hot glue them in. I know, you were hoping for something really cool but that's it. I have also used rubber cement it works as well. By the way, I loved your book, nice job.


----------



## hallorenescene

*spell book*



4mygirls said:


> So Kymmm,I know how you are and I might as well spill all my secrets cuz you'll just keep asking. Just kidding, hahahahah. I used a magnetic photo album, again, ripped the guts out. I bought the construction paper that comes in the tan color so I wouldn't need to coffee stain it. I found a sight called charmedreplicapages.com that sells pages she has made to look like the ones from Charmed. She has like 1,700 pages or something. Really amazing. It was $15.00 and you can't ever sell them to anyone else or she hunts you down and..... Anyway, the pages are pretty cool but it costs a fortune to print all of that, definitely a one time thing for me. All I do to get the pages in is grab about 10-15 pages at a time and hot glue them in. I know, you were hoping for something really cool but that's it. I have also used rubber cement it works as well. By the way, I loved your book, nice job.


well, i heard she doesn't hunt you down, she just casts a spell from one of her pages on you. lol. both you guys made nice books. better than the one i haven't made. and yes you can call me hallo. all my friends do and i love it


----------



## Kymmm

You know me too well!! Trust me, it's much better for all involved when people just do what I say. lol But, seriously.. thanks for the information! Again, it looks great!!


----------



## DerGrundel

4mygirls, that spellbook looks great! Truely a top notch job!


----------



## lzrdsgal

OMG Kim, that pot takes me back to when I was a little girl and my mom had to go into the hospital to have my baby sister and my dad was cooking for us...... oh the nightmares LOL


----------



## LeeAnn

*Free Spell Book Pages*

I'm new and I thought I would just jump right in. You can find fancy looking spell pages free at http://www.lapuliastudio.com/30401.html. They are all really nice. I plan on using a few myself. 

LeeAnn


----------



## mommyto3

WOW! I've been out of touch with the forum the last few days (back to school stuff). I love to see what every one has done! The books and potion bottles are all amazing! I better get cracking too....


----------



## blackfog

It turned out really good 4mygirls! Also I like the link for the spells LeeAnn thanks for sharing!


----------



## halloween71

4mygirls great book.


----------



## Empty_W

This is my spell book design in a basic concept. There will be more details, and I got something special for the back that I hope will work, but I'll keep that to myself. This will be a functioning book - somehow.


----------



## Empty_W

ha I posted with out seeing 4mygirls, look like we got some similarities, might have to change mine slightly lol


----------



## 4mygirls

Don't change a thing, looks great. I'm in Idaho, you're in New York, right? I don't think anyone will notice. HAHA


----------



## tinafromidaho

4mygirls, what area are you in in Idaho? I'm in the Boise area.


----------



## 4mygirls

I live in Sandpoint, Idaho, probably like 7 hours away, too bad it would have been nice to have another haunter close by.


----------



## DoctorGrim

This is my redesigned stirring witch. Paper mache/paper clay face and hands.
WWM stirring the pot and a small 5rmp motor for the head movement.
View attachment 11449

View attachment 11467


The video is available at;

http://www.grimasylum.com/props.html

Check out the 'stirring witch'


----------



## hallorenescene

doctor, that really looks great. she has a really creepy quality to her. i think paper mache is hard to work with so you did good on the face


----------



## Kymmm

Very creepy doc!! I wouldn't want to look out my window and see her!!


----------



## hallorenescene

*witch props*



Kymmm said:


> Very creepy doc!! I wouldn't want to look out my window and see her!!


oh yes you would kymmm. then it would mean you own that sweet prop.


----------



## blackfog

Nice work doc! She turned out great and love her hands.


----------



## DoctorGrim

Thanks guys! 
I've added a video link if anyone is interested;


http://www.grimasylum.com/props.html


----------



## Si-cotik

Love the video Doc


----------



## hallow77

*Witch Cupboard*

View attachment 11468
I have been making potion bottle for the past two years. I have got quite a few so far.


----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene said:


> oh yes you would kymmm. then it would mean you own that sweet prop.


lol I guess it would make a difference if she were wearing a bow!! 

Hallow77, looks like you have been busy!! I really like the shrunken witch parts!!


----------



## DerGrundel

Hallow77, that's a great set-up! Your two years of work have paid off bigtime


----------



## halloween71

doctordoom said:


> This is my redesigned stirring witch. Paper mache/paper clay face and hands.
> WWM stirring the pot and a small 5rmp motor for the head movement.
> View attachment 11449
> 
> View attachment 11467
> 
> 
> The video is available at;
> 
> http://www.grimasylum.com/props.html
> 
> Check out the 'stirring witch'


Wow she looks great.I love all the bits and pieces in the cauldron.


----------



## halloween71

hallow77 said:


> View attachment 11468
> I have been making potion bottle for the past two years. I have got quite a few so far.


Love it!!!!


----------



## mommyto3

hallow77 - Great set up!


----------



## 4mygirls

I love all your stuff, great job.


----------



## halloween71

The bottles I have done so far and my finished skull torch's
































Thanks to all the guys who shared their labels.


----------



## Si-cotik

great bottles halloween71


----------



## CobhamManor

Awesome collection Halloween71!


----------



## 4mygirls

Love the bottles, I have quite a few of those labels as well. Always fun to see what everyone will put in their bottles.


----------



## Kymmm

Nice job halloween71!! I really like the spiders label and the one that has a heart and rose (I can't see it well enought to tell what is in the jar tho). What I don't like is that creepy dude on the floor!!! I hate those things that crawl at your feet!! Scary!! I'm going to steal your idea of putting one of those mini skellys on the graveyard dust jar.. hope you don't mind.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, those bottles are great. i like the hanging skelly too! i see you have 2 floor crawlers, they awe awesome


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Nice job halloween71!! I really like the spiders label and the one that has a heart and rose (I can't see it well enought to tell what is in the jar tho). What I don't like is that creepy dude on the floor!!! I hate those things that crawl at your feet!! Scary!! I'm going to steal your idea of putting one of those mini skellys on the graveyard dust jar.. hope you don't mind.


Yhanks everybody.
Steal away kim.
The hear bottle has foam spray that didn't set up with paint poured inside the bottle.Then I dumpe some of it out.It looks pretty gross.
Hallo-I love my floor crawlers.


----------



## halloween71

P.s kymm that label came from one of the label links der gave us.
I just spray painted the edges lightly.


----------



## hallow77

Love the bottles!


----------



## DerGrundel

Great bottles and torches! Is that a silk flame you have in there? It's a bit hard to tell from the pic. Either way I love the idea of putting the flames inside the mouth!


----------



## halloween71

It's just a simple lil battery tea light.
Thanks


----------



## DerGrundel

I dig it. The decay job you did on those skulls is also very impressive


----------



## Kymmm

Okay, I have a question... I have heard that people use different things to make the contents of a bottle glow. I know that you can use the contents of a glow stick and it will glow for a few hours but I have also heard that people soak the inside of a highlighter and that will also glow.. my question is.... when using the highlighter, will it glow as long as you have blacklighting on it or does it only last a few hours also?


----------



## DerGrundel

It should glow indefinitely so long as you have a blacklight on it, but I've never tried this method so I can't guarentee this.


----------



## 4mygirls

Tonic water glows under black light, you can add food coloring as well. Tide detergent also glows under black light. I am wondering if Tide will work in my bubble blower to make GID bubbles, hmm, I know they make GID bubble solution but it's pretty expensive. I think I will try that today, I will let you guys know. Was I just thinking out loud with my fingers again, sorry LOL I got off track but I KNOW you guys can relate, it's like a tiny Hurricane of ideas, must write them down, must write them down. Somebody stop me.


----------



## Kymmm

lol 4my... You crack me up.. Thanks for the ideas and giggle on this lazy Sunday morning.  Der, thank you too for the input.


----------



## DerGrundel

I have another question to throw out there. I saw in someone's tutorial for kitchen witch jars that they had a white semi-opaque liquid in their jar, does anyone have any ideas on how to achieve this? I don't want it to be something that will settle, so I don't think adding paint will work (not sure though). I also want this to be a jar that can be stored for long periods of time without being replaced, so adding organics like milk is out of the question. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Poison Patty

I use the highlighter and have had the jars for 3 years......still glowing so far so good. I used yellow and orange.....and they are holding up well.


----------



## DarkLore

DerGrundel said:


> I have another question to throw out there. I saw in someone's tutorial for kitchen witch jars that they had a white semi-opaque liquid in their jar, does anyone have any ideas on how to achieve this? I don't want it to be something that will settle, so I don't think adding paint will work (not sure though). I also want this to be a jar that can be stored for long periods of time without being replaced, so adding organics like milk is out of the question. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


My guess would be that they used something like hand cream. I considered lightly stirring a bit of paint in with acrylic water (used in floral arrangments)...but I didn't try it. So I don't know what the results would yield.


----------



## halloween71

DerGrundel said:


> I dig it. The decay job you did on those skulls is also very impressive


Thank you!


----------



## halloween71

4mygirls said:


> Tonic water glows under black light, you can add food coloring as well. Tide detergent also glows under black light. I am wondering if Tide will work in my bubble blower to make GID bubbles, hmm, I know they make GID bubble solution but it's pretty expensive. I think I will try that today, I will let you guys know. Was I just thinking out loud with my fingers again, sorry LOL I got off track but I KNOW you guys can relate, it's like a tiny Hurricane of ideas, must write them down, must write them down. Somebody stop me.


I would buy a inexpensive bubble machine to try it in.


----------



## halloween71

DerGrundel said:


> I have another question to throw out there. I saw in someone's tutorial for kitchen witch jars that they had a white semi-opaque liquid in their jar, does anyone have any ideas on how to achieve this? I don't want it to be something that will settle, so I don't think adding paint will work (not sure though). I also want this to be a jar that can be stored for long periods of time without being replaced, so adding organics like milk is out of the question. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Do you have a picture?That would probaly help with what they used.


----------



## DerGrundel

I re-located the tutorial. I'm pretty sure this is a user here, I just don't know who

http://aranamuerta.com/2008/01/29/witches-kitchen

I'm looking at the Nightmare Larva jar, last picture in the gallery


----------



## Kymmm

That lava jar does look pretty cool. I looked through several pages online and didn't find anything. It kind of looks like white glue in hair gel??? I don't know, just another guess..


----------



## 4mygirls

SOOOO, I tried the bubble thing with detergent- watered down because it was too thick. It worked great. My daughters loved it. I used All detergent not Tide, cuz that's what I had. If Wally world or somewhere like that get the real GID bubble solution for cheap I will get that, but it's nice to know this will work too. Der, I always just use milk in my jars and empty them. I would love it if you guys come up with a non stinky way


----------



## DerGrundel

white glue in hairgel, that may work! I'll give it a try tonight. If I'm met with success I'll post a pic


----------



## 4mygirls

I saw these posted somewhere on the forum but I never saw a picture, they are little light boxes, the LED's change colors.The party favors are little LED's with glowing line on the end, I just took off the funky ends and I now have 60 little LED's. I got 20 packs on clearance plus along with 3 flood light stakes, 2 tiny padlocks for spell books and a few other things, all for $4. I thought the jar of clear balls was screaming to be some kind of eggs. It is for flowers, to water them I guess but looked like a weird thing for jars to me. I got a few of the light boxes last year but they ran out when I wanted more of course. So glad they got them again. You guys are going to start calling me BIG WIND or something cuz I write so much. Oh well


----------



## lzrdsgal

4mygirls said:


> Tonic water glows under black light, you can add food coloring as well. Tide detergent also glows under black light. I am wondering if Tide will work in my bubble blower to make GID bubbles, hmm, I know they make GID bubble solution but it's pretty expensive. I think I will try that today, I will let you guys know. Was I just thinking out loud with my fingers again, sorry LOL I got off track but I KNOW you guys can relate, it's like a tiny Hurricane of ideas, must write them down, must write them down. Somebody stop me.


My MIL calls it "My little Disneyland between my ears" at first it kinda p!ssed me off, then I figured it was a pretty nice thing to say to me


----------



## 4mygirls

Lzrdsgal, that is sooo funny!! I LOVE DISNEYLAND. Just went again in May. We don't have to grow up, EVER. Walt said so. My hubbie is very patient though, thank God, he knows I have to have a creative outlet or I explode. When Mom is happy, all is well.


----------



## JustWhisper

This was my 2006 witch









2007









2008


----------



## JustWhisper

2009 I did a witch's house scene










The witches have all been animated. Didn't post a video because they just stir the pot...same old thing.

Here are the jars and bottles I made.



























This year I have a nicer set of shelves.


----------



## JustWhisper

These are some books I made but did not get to finish last year.


----------



## JustWhisper

And these are the fairies I made that are in a cage. The witch keeps them in her house.

This is the Fairy King before I added his wings


----------



## DerGrundel

4mygirls those are some great finds, especially for only $4!

kymmm, That idea you had about the white glue was brilliant! I didn't need it to be all that thick, so I didn't add too much of the hair gel, but adding just a small amount of the white glue produced exactly the right effect! I'll keep an eye on it to see if it settles over time, but it doesn't look like it's going to! Here's a pic of the liquid with a couple of black leeches I made a year ago in the jar. I just poured more silicone into the old leech molds in the hopes I can make a few more


----------



## DerGrundel

JustWhisper: WOW. Absolutely everything you just posted is amazing. The witches improved with each year, your jars look great, the books are mind blowing, and your fairies in cages are a really cool idea


----------



## hallorenescene

i heard woolite glows under a blacklight too.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> i heard woolite glows under a blacklight too.


Hallow hallo!

But do you thin the woolite with water - or do you just use the woolite as is? I may try this. I have really got this week devoted to props and planning. (oh and finding a way to pay for my Halloween habit! lol)


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not sure. i would try it without water first. you can always add water. we soaked t-shirts in woolite for that glow effect.


----------



## blackfog

JustWhisper love your witches! Also love the fairies in the cage. Great work!


----------



## MrNightmare

*These Witches mean business!*

My order from CreepyCollection arrived last week for a set of corpses I plan to use with my Witch Theme this year:

View attachment 11548


View attachment 11549


As I said in my 1st post, my plan this year is to make them a disturbing as possible. So part of the display will have victims in strange positions. I will post more pics as the set up begins in October to tie everything together. This is a sneek peek of what is being used. I posted more pics in my album "My Props".


----------



## blackfog

Those are unbelievable.....don't think you have to do much to make them any more disturbing think you are already there lol!


----------



## 4mygirls

Mr. Nightmare those are awesome, Just Whisper, nice job on everything. I made some fairies a few years ago too, I will post if I find them. Maybe it's time to get all of the Halloween stuff out, yo know just to check it out. My garage always looks like Halloween exploded in it when I do. Kymmm I will sooooo be trying the white glue and hair gel thing as well, looks awesome, Der.


----------



## Kymmm

Mr.Nightmare... that first picture is... uh... um... I can't even think of words!! She scares the C$#p out of me!!! Can't wait to see your set up for this year!!

Just Whisper, you have a great collection of witchy items! I REALLY like your fairy idea!! Did you make them? Were they dolls that you added wings to? They look great! 

Der, I'm really glad the glue worked! I have a jar for Vampire Fangs and I plan on using those cheap plastic fangs to put in it but I'm thinking that the milky fluid would make it a little harder to see that they are cheap party favors. 

4mygirls, I SO want to start decorating!! My hubby is having a cow! It's taking every ounce of self restraint I have not to start dragging stuff in!!!


----------



## halloween71

found these jars while clicking a link in another thread cool but pricey.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/994a/


----------



## halloween71

DerGrundel said:


> I re-located the tutorial. I'm pretty sure this is a user here, I just don't know who
> 
> http://aranamuerta.com/2008/01/29/witches-kitchen
> 
> I'm looking at the Nightmare Larva jar, last picture in the gallery


She has a facebook page message her and ask.
I think she is a mamber here but I don't know if she goes be deadspider or something else.


----------



## halloween71

4mygirls said:


> I saw these posted somewhere on the forum but I never saw a picture, they are little light boxes, the LED's change colors.The party favors are little LED's with glowing line on the end, I just took off the funky ends and I now have 60 little LED's. I got 20 packs on clearance plus along with 3 flood light stakes, 2 tiny padlocks for spell books and a few other things, all for $4. I thought the jar of clear balls was screaming to be some kind of eggs. It is for flowers, to water them I guess but looked like a weird thing for jars to me. I got a few of the light boxes last year but they ran out when I wanted more of course. So glad they got them again. You guys are going to start calling me BIG WIND or something cuz I write so much. Oh well


Nice finds.
I found one of those lights at my dollar tree.


----------



## halloween71

Just whispers-love it all
Mrnighmare love that stiched up mouth prop.


----------



## DeadSpider

halloween71 said:


> She has a facebook page message her and ask.
> I think she is a mamber here but I don't know if she goes be deadspider or something else.



Hello.  Yep. I go by DeadSpider. I haven't been creeping around any of the forums for quite some time tho... bad of me, I know.


----------



## 4mygirls

Kymmm OK, that's it. I will MAKE him get my stuff down today. The girls are BEGGING me so I will use that on my hubby. I just want to look!! LOL a few of the new things are out anyway. My problem is, HE has to get the stuff down cuz it's WAY up on shelves in the shop and I don't do well on ladders. I have a tendency to fall, go figure. My kids kinda need me so I will wait, I'm not that stubborn.


----------



## JustWhisper

MrNightmare, from where did you get your witches? 

Kymmm, I did make those fairies myself. I used a wire base covered in masking tape and dipped in latex. The faces I made from something like sculpy clay. I made the clothing from old fabric, except the King. His jacket use to belong to a Barbie doll Prince. I have a few more pics of the build on photobucket, including a drawing of the wire frame I made


----------



## halloween71

DeadSpider said:


> Hello.  Yep. I go by DeadSpider. I haven't been creeping around any of the forums for quite some time tho... bad of me, I know.


I thought so but was not sure.
So what is in the larva jar.
Love all your decorations btw!!!


----------



## halloween71

4mygirls said:


> Kymmm OK, that's it. I will MAKE him get my stuff down today. The girls are BEGGING me so I will use that on my hubby. I just want to look!! LOL a few of the new things are out anyway. My problem is, HE has to get the stuff down cuz it's WAY up on shelves in the shop and I don't do well on ladders. I have a tendency to fall, go figure. My kids kinda need me so I will wait, I'm not that stubborn.


What you do is wait for him to come out and get on the ladder he can't resist to come to your aide.
How do you think I get my hubby to help me so much he doesn't want me to hurt myself hahahahahaha.


----------



## DerGrundel

DeadSpider said:


> Hello.  Yep. I go by DeadSpider. I haven't been creeping around any of the forums for quite some time tho... bad of me, I know.


DeadSpider, the tutorial you posted is what inspired me to make a witch set-up in the first place. You've made some really great, spooky stuff. My favorite is hands down that Nightmare Larva jar, and I can't for the life of me figure out what you've put in it! Both the liquid and the black larva. What did you use?


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

I am just starting with haunting and am starting with a witch kitchen this year since it will fit on my apartment deck. I love these ideas and am going to use some of them. All I have at this point is bottles and a few ingredients, but I still have time.


----------



## 4mygirls

Hallloween 71, great Idea! He actually got about half down yesterday! I had to use the puppy dog eyes but hey it worked. Now I want the rest down, of course these weren't the RIGHT ones. I better wait a few day though HAHA


----------



## Kymmm

Gwyndolyn Joy said:


> I am just starting with haunting and am starting with a witch kitchen this year since it will fit on my apartment deck. I love these ideas and am going to use some of them. All I have at this point is bottles and a few ingredients, but I still have time.


Don't forget to post pics as you start making your witchy items! You may want to use the "search" button (In the upper right hand corner of your screen) and put in words like "Witch" or "Labels" and see what comes up. There are a lot of talented and creative people on this forum and you should get lots of great ideas! Have fun!!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

I saw that, I am still reading through them, lots of great ideas


----------



## Deadna

Have you all seen the clear plastic (display)containers that hold all the little 2/$1 back to school goodies in stores? I have my local Dollar General store holding them for me to use as a cannister set for a witches kitchen. I plan on making lids out of either foam or wood but what type of knob would fit the theme????? Also...any ideas what to put in them? I am kind of torn between rubber frogs and plastic spiders or real edible goodies like witch finger cookies. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## mommyto3

Deanda - I can't say that I know which containers you are referring to. What size are they? That's nice that the dollar store will hold them for you! I think frogs, snakes, spiders, all sound like good ideas. 

At the Dollar Tree they have bags of mini plastic skulls. There are about 9 in a bag. I'm planning on filling one of my containers with those. 

On another note - I found a 4-pack of eyeballs at Michaels for $0.99. They are styrofoam. I bought three packs and filled a smaller container with them. I will try to take a picture of them when I get home later.


----------



## DeadSpider

DerGrundel said:


> DeadSpider, the tutorial you posted is what inspired me to make a witch set-up in the first place. You've made some really great, spooky stuff. My favorite is hands down that Nightmare Larva jar, and I can't for the life of me figure out what you've put in it! Both the liquid and the black larva. What did you use?


I am so thrilled to have inspired you!  and thanks for the kind words!
Nightmare larva is stumping you? If you can get your hands on some Dragon Skin 2 part silicone, (its from Smooth-On) that would be ideal. If not, you could try using a slightly opague soap or hair conditioner, or petroleum jelly.


----------



## DerGrundel

ah, so the contents are solid then? That would explain how the red at the bottom stays unmixed and the white "liquid" doesn't settle. Thank you so much! I hadn't even conisdered filling the jar with silicone to keep the contents where they are.


----------



## Kymmm

I bought those (silicone?) balls that are used to put in flower arrangements to help keep flowers hydrated and thought they would look really cool in my Jellyfish Stinger jar. I thought they would look like bubbles but, they don't.  
When you put them in colored water, they disappear. You can't see them. I thought I would post a picture in case you were planning on doing something similiar.

This jar was filled half way up with those balls.


----------



## DerGrundel

wow, the completely disappeared. Weird!


----------



## 4mygirls

I think I'm going to leave those floral things in the jar they came in and add a label, I lit it from below with that little light in my last pics and it looks great.


----------



## 4mygirls

Kymmm, I have a jar almost exactly like that, even blue. Same label. LOL Mine is a Pace jar, what is yours?


----------



## 4mygirls

Hey Kymmm, here is my new prop I told you about. Fluffy, of course. Like on Harry Potter. I hope everyone gets it. His heads move from side to side and his eyes glow red. I only put him on this thread because Harry Potter is about witches etc. and this is my favorite thread LOL Anyway I hope you guys like him, he will be guarding the entrance of my witches shack.


----------



## Deadna

mommyto3 said:


> Deanda - I can't say that I know which containers you are referring to. What size are they? That's nice that the dollar store will hold them for you! I think frogs, snakes, spiders, all sound like good ideas.


Here is a pic but it's hard to get one without all the glare.They are a good size for using as a cookie jar but keeping creatures in them would look neat too! I am going to put round lids on them. I was thinking weathered wood and would need some type of knob but then I got the idea of making black lids with a white spiderweb and a spider for the knob.

http://community.webtv.net/halloweenforum/halloweenitems


----------



## DeadSpider

Sorry I can't figure out how to post the picture... heres a link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deadspider/4012451851/in/set-72157622088845469/

These are also those little florist balls. They did not dissolve, though I did have some once that did. Not sure what the brand was....


----------



## DerGrundel

4mygirls, that's a very well sculpted Cerberus! I really liked that last picture with your dog laying next to him, very cute.

deadspider: wow. Is there no end to your imagination? Great bottles and jars, they're all aces


----------



## Kymmm

4my... that is a very cool and well done prop! I have a prop very similair to that brown one, sitting by your three headed dog, in the last picture! Mine is quite a bit fatter and not as pretty as yours!! lol And, yes, you are correct, that is a Pace jar!! 

I do want to clarify that the little balls did not disolve.. they are still there. I used the clear ones (the one's sold at the dollar store) and once you add colored water, you can't see them anymore. I just wanted to let everyone know incase you were thinking of doing something like this.


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx guys. Kymmm, the brown prop next to Fluffy is Cloe. She is such a great dog, very needy, very jealous of the new dog, obviously LOL had to get in a pic.


----------



## mommyto3

4mygirls - Fluffy is awesome! Did you actually make that?! Cloe is beautiful too!


----------



## 4mygirls

No, I didn't make Fluffy, I gave birth to him!! At least it was a labor of love HAHAHA Sorry, bad joke, I didn't sleep well last night. Yeah he was pretty tough to make. It was worth it though because I scared the crap outta my neighbor yesterday when he was driving by. Yeah me!!! Oh, our names on here are similar, 4 mygirls, mommyto3 that is so cool. The kids come first, they rock!


----------



## mommyto3

Wow - kudos to you for all the hard work! Fluffy definitely looks like he was made by a professional. You should be very proud. 

Kids always come first! I say to the husband - I decorate and go crazy for the kids, truth be told, it's ALL for me....selfish, selfish me. LOL! But the kids do love it.


----------



## Si-cotik

nice fluffy!!! lol


----------



## halloween71

Kymm your jar looks AWESOME even with disappearing balls.


----------



## 4mygirls

mommyto3, I say the same thing, the kids love it though. They are my worst critics. I was planning to just make a 1 headed dog and my daughter was watching Harry Potter for the bazillionth time and said oooohhh Mom do a 3 headed one. They REALLY expect a lot from me!!! We don't even get TOT's, we live far out, we just have a big party so my Hubby thinks I'm crazy to do so much work for so few people. maybe this year I'll find some sucker in town to let me put stuff in their yard since my party will be the night before. HHMMMM. We don't have any haunted houses or anything here and it usually snows or rains so I feel bad for all the kids. A big wharehouse with a group effort would be great but no takers yet!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

halloween71 said:


> What you do is wait for him to come out and get on the ladder he can't resist to come to your aide.
> How do you think I get my hubby to help me so much he doesn't want me to hurt myself hahahahahaha.



LOL LOL - That's how I got our hearse built!! I started plugging in the table saw - and voila! Insta-Hubby to the rescue!

(Que music..._"Find new Insta-Hubby at your favorite Hardware Store! You can't live without Insta-Hubby for all your prop building needs! 
Once you get your Insta-Hubby kit home -- simply Open the package - remove remote (from his hand) and place the pretzels or cheezits (like batteries -- these are not included) in a bowl near your prop building workstation. Then... Just add beer! Your Insta-Hubby will be up and ready to help in seconds!! Look for the package in the bright red box! 
And if you like Insta-Hubby, you will Love Delux Insta-Hubby! Comes with tools and willingness to climb ladders and walk across roofs to install spider webs and props! Coming soon to a store near you!"_


----------



## Si-cotik

hallowsusieboo said:


> lol lol - that's how i got our hearse built!! I started plugging in the table saw - and voila! Insta-hubby to the rescue!
> 
> (que music..._"find new insta-hubby at your favorite hardware store! You can't live without insta-hubby for all your prop building needs!
> Once you get your insta-hubby kit home -- simply open the package - remove remote (from his hand) and place the pretzels or cheezits (like batteries -- these are not included) in a bowl near your prop building workstation. Then... Just add beer! Your insta-hubby will be up and ready to help in seconds!! Look for the package in the bright red box!
> And if you like insta-hubby, you will love delux insta-hubby! Comes with tools and willingness to climb ladders and walk across roofs to install spider webs and props! Coming soon to a store near you!"_




rotflmao!!!!


----------



## 4mygirls

You are a riot!!!!


----------



## 4mygirls

I got help putting the video on, yeah me!!!! Sooooo not techy


----------



## DerGrundel

That looks 10 times better in the video, and it already looked amazing. Great job, 4mygirls!


----------



## Kymmm

You did a WONDERFUL job 4mygirls! If I didn't already have four dogs, I might come steal Fluffy! But, I don't need three more heads to feed!  

So... where are the pictures of everyone else's witch projects???? Has everyone came to a stand still like me?


----------



## mommyto3

It's not so much as a project, but I posted on here a while back about some eyeballs that I bought at Michael's. They came in a 4-pack for $0.99. I've just stuffed them in a jar in the meantime but will have to tweak upon set up. Here is a pic.


----------



## halloween71

Looks good mommyto3.


----------



## a witch from canada

4mygirls said:


> Hey Kymmm, here is my new prop I told you about. Fluffy, of course. Like on Harry Potter. I hope everyone gets it. His heads move from side to side and his eyes glow red. I only put him on this thread because Harry Potter is about witches etc. and this is my favorite thread LOL Anyway I hope you guys like him, he will be guarding the entrance of my witches shack.



that is amazing and one very original prop , love it looks great ......i want one !!!! was that very hard to make ?


----------



## 4mygirls

It was REALLY hard to make, everything is made by hand except the fur. I'm glad you guys like him. When I had him out in the yard that day he made a huge mess, it's not like I don't have enough poop to scoop, Just kidding. Kymmm, posting videos is sooooo easy. Someone on another thread walked me through it and now I'm catching up with the rest of the world. As long as you keep the video short it goes on quick.


----------



## Hauntcast

You guys have inspired me to add a witch scene to my haunt next year. I don't have enough time to work it in this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

4mygirls, that dog prop is very awesome. and it does look hard. i bet it stole the show
mommyto3, those eyeballs in a jar are cool


----------



## DerGrundel

T'ain't much, but here's my latest. Toadstool bottlestoppers. I hesitate to actually use them until the bottles are filled because I fear the paint will rub off, so I wrapped some twine around them and the bottles to make sure they don't get misplaced.


----------



## hallorenescene

der grundel, those are so cute, where did you get them?


----------



## DerGrundel

I was in the kitchen section of Walmart and they had little 6 packs of corks: 2 with no top, 2 with the rounded top which became the toadstool, and 2 with flat tops which I'll find something to glue onto. It was a pretty sweet find because they were already the perfect shape, they just needed to be painted up


----------



## 4mygirls

Der, those are very cool. I have used mod podge to seal a lot of things, works really well. Also, I apply glue before I paint to give the paint something to adhere to. I hate it when the paint comes off, such a pain.


----------



## DerGrundel

thanks for the tips 4mygirls! I'll try them out


----------



## Kymmm

Really good idea DerGrundel!! I know I have a label for Toadstool pieces. That kind of topper would look nice on it..  Mine is a jar tho so maybe a rounded piece of wood painted and glued on top... hmmmmmm..... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DerGrundel

Had I not found the corks, the plan was going to be to sculpt them in model magic because that stuff dries kinda squishy and would still pass for a cork like object, maybe the model magic could work for yours as well.


----------



## halloween71

Those are cute.


----------



## MrNightmare

I have added a few oddites to my display:

View attachment 11822


More in my profile / Albums / Spell~Bound


----------



## hallorenescene

mr nitemare, nice display. whereever did you find the bust and hand on the bottom shelf. tose are really cool
der, i'm a checking out those corks. i love how creative you are.


----------



## MrNightmare

hallorenescene said:


> mr nitemare, nice display. whereever did you find the bust and hand on the bottom shelf. tose are really cool


Thanks They can be found at Design Toscano.


----------



## DerGrundel

Wow, those are really cool odds and ends!


----------



## 4mygirls

Very nice display Mr. Nightmare!


----------



## Kymmm

mrnightmare said:


> i have added a few oddites to my display:
> 
> View attachment 11822
> 
> 
> more in my profile / albums / spell~bound


love it!!!!


----------



## halloween71

as always looks great mrnightmare.


----------



## Hearts1003

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! FLUFFY!!!!!!! 4MYGIRLS YOU'RE THE GREATEST!!!!!! I'M A HARRY POTTER FREAK!!!!!!! In a totally & completely sane way. I promise. LOVE FLUFFY!!!!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!! PLEASE TELL ME HOW YOU MADE HIM?!?!?! OR AT LEAST JUST THE BASICS & I CAN FIGURE IT OUT. Sorry for the caps. Little excited.


----------



## 4mygirls

Hearts1003, I posted the basics of Fluffy in the props category. You can check it out there. I'm really glad you liked him.


----------



## 4mygirls

Heeeellllooooo! Anyone there? I think everyone is working frantically on props. I was getting email everyday now nothing. How are you all?


----------



## DerGrundel

I'm afraid this is the most real progress I've made in a little while. Hopefully soon I'll get back to making real progress:










I hope everyone is having much more productive times than I am


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty nice grundel. any idea on the fill?


----------



## DerGrundel

I was originally going for the Apothecary Jars on Dave Lowe's site http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2009/08/halloween-09-apothecary-jars-on-budget.html, but as it turns out the jar I had on hand was too big for those plastic wine glasses, so I think with the little winged skull motif I put on there some "vampire" ashes would be appropriate.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, another fan of dave lowes. he has awesome ideas. ashes would be a good filler. i went to walmart and got the cork you painted as a mushroom, now just to paint it


----------



## DerGrundel

He's an incredibly inventive guy, I would have never thought of using a pickle jar and plastic wine glasses to make an apothecary jar! I also used his sculpey tombstone method for my own little plaque thing.

Awesome! I look forward to seeing yours all painted up


----------



## halloween71

Nice jar.
I use any jar I can get my hand on.But I love my tequilla bottles.I really like to empty them lol.
I have uses alot of salsa jars this year.I want to use wine bottles but the labels are hard to get off.


----------



## DerGrundel

Labels should be your bane no more. I use goo-gone and a brass brush. The brass won't scratch the glass, but is significantly more abrasive than a towel or fingernail. Somelabels that looks like they're going to be more problematic than usual I start by running the label under hot water and getting off what I can with the brass brush, then bring in the goo-gone to clean up the rest. 

And I hear ya on the tequilla bottles. I resqued a bottle of Patron a year or two ago and man is it perfect! Any time I find a friend with a bottle of it atop their refrigerator I ask if I can steal the bottle when they're done


----------



## halloween71

I will try that.thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene

i put a little dash of dawn dishwashing liquid in a plastic container with water and soak over night. then i take a plastic scouring pad and scrub off the label if it hasn't come off in the water from soaking. sometimes i have to soak a second time. gonna keep the goo idea for more difficult times. never knew about that


----------



## Kymmm

Hi! it feels like it's been a long time since I posted. I've missed you all... lol.  I tried all kinds of treatments for getting stubborn labels off and what I found works the best is soaking the bottle in HOT water for 15 minutes or so and then either using Mr. Clean's Magic Eraser OR Goo Gone.. They both work REALLY well!! 
I put together a jar for Vampire Fangs and I bought a few bottles at a little, hole in the wall, store I came across while I was out of town. Other than that, I haven't done squat.. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, i like your bottle. i put some fangs in a bottle too. then i dripped a tube of fake blood down the inside of the sides. the lid covering really adds. the bottles you got are very nice. post pics when you get them potionafied.


----------



## halloween71

Love the bottles kymmm.


----------



## Toymaker

Another hobby have is brewing my own beer. I refuse to buy bottles so I end up cleaning and removing labels off of "manufactured" beer. I do this a very lazy way. I take a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, and load it with bottles. Then I pour in a 1/4 cup of bleach and fill the rest with hot water. Then I snap on the lid and leave it for a month Then I pour out the nastiness and wipe the labels off. every once in awhile I have to use an abrasive scrubbie to get the glue all the way off.


----------



## Kymmm

I had a "play day" at my house today and I wanted to share the gift that lzrdsgal brought over to me. It's a shadow box and is going to look GREAT in my witch area!!


----------



## lzrdsgal

Awwww Kim, you do love your little dead fairy dontcha  I knew you would give that little sucker a good home LOL Im glad you like it. Thanks for such a nice time today, I had a great time hanging out with you and Sarah. Luv ya!


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymmm, lzrdsgal: that fairy is really cool! A great idea, and it would definitely look great in a witch scene!

Confession time. I'm afraid I suffer from premature decoration:








This is only the tip of the iceberg insofar as witch scene stuff I have at the ready, but I just had to put _something_ out on display


----------



## cerinad

Here are my three cauldron witches. And my witch jars and cans that i made following dead spiders how to. By the way everyone's stuff looks fantastic. Great work everyone.


----------



## cerinad

Also, here is my swamp witch. 










And her back witch oddly turned out to be my favorite part of her


----------



## Kymmm

Cerinad, VERY nice!! I never thought about using cans..  I love your witch! (The first picture didn't show up for some reason tho) 

I am going to take the idea from my dead fairy and make little fairies in a cage. I was going to use the cage in my vampire area (with bats in it) but I just love the fairies in a cage idea.. I'll post pics of my progress..


----------



## halloween71

Dergrundel that looks great.
cerinad-it all looks awesome.
kymmm-nice fairy.


----------



## Broomhilda

*Work work work*

I can't speak for anyone else, but I know that I will be working extra hard this weekend since we get an extra day on Monday to get some of my props done. While the hubby watches football... I'm getting out the power tools to make a potion table for my witch. I'll take lots of pictures and post them as I go!!


----------



## Kymmm

Broomhilda said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I know that I will be working extra hard this weekend since we get an extra day on Monday to get some of my props done. While the hubby watches football... I'm getting out the power tools to make a potion table for my witch. I'll take lots of pictures and post them as I go!!


I'll be checking my computer often and expect to see pics!!


----------



## Kymmm

Here is the beginnings...  She will be the fairy laying in the bottom of the cage. My cage is small so I will only have two faries in it.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, lucky score, i love your little fairy
ger grundel, nice display, those maggots look real. where did you get them?
cerinade, nice bottle set up and the face on your witch is very nice in a very evil sort of way
looks like the fairy on the bottom of the cage will be awesome


----------



## lzrdsgal

You can also use some vegtable oil on a rag to get sticky stuff off bottles. Then wash real good with soap to get rid of the oil. The oil dissolves the glue. I hate the smell of goo gone, so that is what I use.


----------



## Rikki

I've been making small decorations for my witches' party and Kymmm encouraged me to post the pictures in this thread as well.


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks Rikki.. Dont leave us out of any updates!! EVERYTHING looks WONDERFUL!!! Thanks again for sharing..


----------



## hallorenescene

oh rikki, your witch pumpkins are charming. i was in a consignment store, and they had some used wooden apples, i almost grabbed them till i saw the price. ouch.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Hallo! Those apples came from The Dollar Tree. They were very convincing - shiny and heavy...the girl at the register thougt they were real.


----------



## hallorenescene

and they make me think of carmel apples. the carmel gone bad. how did you get the glaze like that? those would have been great in my haunt last year. they would be great in my haunt next year.


----------



## DerGrundel

Rikki, the poison apples are great! What are you using to color them? I always wanted to do it, but just never got around to it. They really turned out fantastic!

Kymmm, that fairy is turning out well so far! I can't wait to see it complete

Hallo, thanks! The maggots came from various sources--oddly enough they were all still from the same mold. Most of them came from little test tubes sold at a local year-round halloween store called Halloween Warehouse (in Santa Fe Springs for anyone in Southern California), but some came from some random squeeze toy that was full of bugs and stuff. I think the dollar tree is selling them right now, but I could be mistaken. I know I saw them somewhere recently


----------



## Rikki

Hallo and DerGrundel - I just painted them with a black paint marker. The finish on the paint gave it that glazed look.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Hey, all! I just found this thread, and went through each and every page... needless to say, I'm loving it. For me, as long as I can remember, Halloween has been about witches: good old-fashioned fairy-tale style hags...

This Halloween, we'll actually be on the road. We're moving from NJ to the Orlando area, and the house we're selling has a tentative closing date of October 29th. So on to next year... I've been so incredibly inspired by Lauriebeast's progress on Zelda the witch that I plan to start my own old crone as soon as we're settled in FL. I'm blown away by the talent that each of you possesses, and I look forward to more witchy goodness.


----------



## 4mygirls

I found these at Ross for $3.99. I can't make them for that so I bought one of each. I put a Barbie in there to show the size. Also a fairy remains jar I made.


----------



## 4mygirls

I have waaaayyyyy too many half finished projects, how about you guys? I start one and find out I don't have something I need, I have stuff everywhere including a 3 headed dog in the dining room. Haha He really needs to go in the shop but I love him !!!! Hope everyone is having as much fun as I am getting ready for the big day.


----------



## Kymmm

Welcome to the thread Up Up and Away!! 4mygirls, I'm going to have to go get one of those fairies at Ross. I made one.. (Pic to follow) but I need another to hang from a bag and your right, you can't make them for less.. especially when you consider the time it takes! 

I too have [email protected] everywhere!! I have PVC candles that need to be painted, some bottles and jars that need to be filled, a horse drawn hearse that needs a seat and paint, tombstones that need PVC glued to the backs, blah, blah, blah... they are all sitting in around my house!

Anywho.. here is my fairy..


----------



## Mistress Evilynn

I have read every page of this thread today. Thank you everyone for the inspiration and tutorials! I really needed something to jump start my creativity and this did the trick.


----------



## cerinad

Thanks everyone! I fixed the pics that were not showing up... Rikki i love your apples, are too cool.
Kymm the fairy is looking great.


----------



## Kymmm

Mistress Evilynn said:


> I have read every page of this thread today. Thank you everyone for the inspiration and tutorials! I really needed something to jump start my creativity and this did the trick.


We expect to see pics of your "creativity"


----------



## Si-cotik

Ditto on Kymmm's comment!


----------



## Kymmm

I saw this idea on another web site and decided to try it on my windows. I'm thinking this is what I'm going to do to all my windows in the witch area.


----------



## Si-cotik

neat idea Kymmm


----------



## Broomhilda

Ok Folks,

I got a bit delayed in my work on my potion table for my witch, but I'm moving along now. Here are the supplies you will need.

2 Full Size Palates - My husband got me some from his work
1 10' 1x4 cut into 3 equal sections 
3 brackets
2 1/2" wood screws
Drill/Screw Driver Combo
Level

Cut one palate in have. One half you will attach to the full size palate
Flip the palates over on the back side and attach the full size palate and the 1/2 palate using the three 1x4 pieces of wood. Make sure when you do that you predrill holes for the screws and make sure you go through the 2x4 that run the length of the palate.

Once that is completed, flip to the front and attach the three metal shelf brackets. Use a level to make sure the brackets are level. Mark the holes for the bracket and then predrill the holes for the screws.

Ok, this is as far as I got today. 

Attach the other 1/2 palate to the shelf bracket to make the table top.

Here are the pic so far.










I hope I did this correctly.


----------



## Kymmm

Broomhilda, the picture isn't showing. Did you put it in an album on your profile first?


----------



## hallorenescene

not showing up for me either


----------



## halloween71

Rikki-nice work


----------



## huggybear

Funny how this year everyone seems to be into fairies.They are all really great !!I made one a few months ago ...still not finished.Would like to put into a shadow box as others have done.Still need to put pins in hands and feet too.the entire thing is from skulpty clay..this stuff is great.The wings are paper towels and modge podge.Hope it looks good with other bottles and stuff.Looks more like a dead elf than a dead fairy lol.


----------



## halloween71

huggybear-that looks great.


----------



## Kymmm

Love it huggybear!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Here is my witch for this year and her new cabnet. I also have another witch in a rocking chair that I made with a shiatsu messager.


----------



## hallorenescene

huggybear, yhat very looks like a tortured soul. good work
steves, what a prop. your haunt will be great with that in it


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Mr. Gris said:


> So just to show you the final step on the skull toppers I finished the paint tonight and it gives them a kind of gold eerie relic look. I call this a Cadillac look for a Kia price (No hurt Kia owners I hope) My friend stopped by and was shocked to pick one up and realize it was plastic so I guess the paint works. I am currently working on the labels and rafia for them next but I figured this may help you along your way if you are gonna use the skulls.


Nice idea!


----------



## printersdevil

Kymm, is that just streamers on the window? It looks great.


----------



## printersdevil

piraticalstyle, I love your witches kitchen photos.


----------



## DerGrundel

Wow! huggybear and steveshauntedyard those are awesome!

With huge thanks to Kymmm for pointing me toward ebay in search of these, I thought I'd share this lovely bottle I got in the mail today:








Not sure when I'll be getting to fill it, but I'm looking forward to when I do


----------



## Kymmm

steveshauntedyard, your witch is super cool!! You are creating a nice, creepy atmosphere!

printersdevil, they are trash bags on the window. They have been cut in strips and then stretched. The cool part is that they were the kind of trash bags with drawstrings so, they have a loop at one end that I can feed my window curtain rod through!! Thanks for the compliment!

Dergrundel, I'm glad I could help you find your bottle.. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine! Are you going to make it a Dragon's Blood bottle??? I felt like I HAD to!!


----------



## Deadna

Target has these potion bottles for $4.99. The red one has a heart in it and flashes red and the blue one has skulls in it and flashes blue.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47338-halloween-pics-004.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, very cool bottles. target here has zilch out. nada. nothing


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymmm, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with Dragon's Blood, that was a piece of brilliance on your part


----------



## huggybear

steveshauntedyard , love the witch and bottle toppers.Any chance of finding out how you made the witch? Do you mind if i borrow that topper idea?


----------



## Kymmm

Deadna, I really like the bat heart bottle! My Target hasn't put anything out yet..  either has our Walmart, CVC or Walgreens!! booooo hisssss!! 

DerGrundel, thanks for the compliment but, with that big claw on the bottle, it SCREAMS Dragon's blood!!


----------



## halloween71

steveshauntedyard said:


> Here is my witch for this year and her new cabnet. I also have another witch in a rocking chair that I made with a shiatsu messager.


That looks frigging awesome!!


----------



## halloween71

I want to see the witch in the rocking chair!!


----------



## 4mygirls

Great work everyone!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

I want to see the witch in the rocking chair too!!! 
I set up all my bottles on a bakers rack. I plan on adding creepy cloth and webs but here is what it looks like now. I am open to suggestions on making it look creepier... lol


----------



## hallorenescene

KYMMM, don't need it creepier. LOOKS GREAT


----------



## DerGrundel

I agree with hallorenescene, it looks great. I can't even think of a way to make it even the slightest bit creepier. Now you've got me all juiced to set my stuff up, but I can't do it until company leaves in a week!


----------



## Si-cotik

you could always add a small amount of cobwebs if you want but i think it looks okay the way it is


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here is some pics of my witches kitchen. Let me know what you think. I'm not quite done with it yet, I still have to spray paint my lids. That will happen when we have a day with out wind.


























[/IMG]


----------



## Broomhilda

*Here are the pics*

I messed this up the first time... Hopefully I got it right this time. These are the pictures of my potion table I'm working on for my witch. Hopefully I'll get to finish it tonight~


Here is the link http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/broomhilda-albums-witch-s-potion-table.html


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> I want to see the witch in the rocking chair too!!!
> I set up all my bottles on a bakers rack. I plan on adding creepy cloth and webs but here is what it looks like now. I am open to suggestions on making it look creepier... lol


I like it!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Broomhilda-nice work!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Awesome job


----------



## 4mygirls

Looks awesome Kymmm. Now comes my favorite time of year, we get to quit dusting the house, on purpose, that's all your rack needs LOL Love all the jars everyone.


----------



## Empty_W

So actually got to start putting together my witch, progress so far:


----------



## hallorenescene

empty, that is a good start. when you finish it, for sure don't forget to post pics


----------



## printersdevil

Very nice job! I need to start setting the one up on the screened porch. I guess that any extra dust and/or cobwebs will just add to it. I have so much to set up, that it will be nice to start in places that will be out of the way.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

*Witch Props*

I set up vignettes to "tell the story" of my Halloween sets. I have several static witches as well as the Gemmy animated witch stirring her cauldron. She sits in my entry welcoming all who dare to knock on my door!

I have a large collection of potions and insects - some bought and some made by myself. Hope to find a good deal on a bakers rack or cabinet so I can display them altogether instead of in groupings.


----------



## halloween71

pocohauntgal-nice job love the way it's set up.


----------



## mommyto3

Empty W - your prop is looking good!

PocoHauntGal - love your vignette - nicely done!


----------



## halloween71

Love that mask empty w.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I set up vignettes to "tell the story" of my Halloween sets. I have several static witches as well as the Gemmy animated witch stirring her cauldron. She sits in my entry welcoming all who dare to knock on my door!


A related question for everyone: How many different scenes/vignettes/rooms do you typically set up for your haunts? (Obviously, it will depend on how much space one has to work with, but just curious if there's any consensus re: what the optimum number (from your perspective as operator or from a TOT'ers perspective) might be?)


----------



## Empty_W

Me too, it's a death studios mask, they did a custom hair color for me no charge, and also painting the gloves/hands I'll be using to match, great customer service. Hopefully I'll have more pics this weekend.


----------



## Kymmm

As the big day gets closer, it's nice to see everyone starting to get thier displays together! I can't wait to see more as that darn clock keeps ticking!! lol


----------



## halloween71

My witch scene will be the first thing up in my haunt!!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I usually have 5 vignettes - One inside my front entrance, one outside my front door, one on my front deck, and one on each side of my front yard. I usually set everything up on Halloween morning and take everything down Halloween night around 11 p.m. Like other haunters, I've made a lot of my props and don't want to chance someone deciding to run off with them. Eventually I hope to set most of my vignettes inside my double garage. I'll screw picket fence sections across the opening so people can see but not touch. I'll also be able to just close up the garage doors to secure everything for the night!


----------



## spicybad

With huge thanks to ScareFX, http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch_cauldron.html

I have made my Witches Cauldron.
I'm quite happy with it, even though it looks a bit medievil. My son says it looks like something you'd take into battle. 
Rick.


----------



## Spider Rider

It looks great spiceybad.


----------



## hallorenescene

spicy, it does look midevil, i love it


----------



## halloween71

nice cauldron!!


----------



## Kymmm

Nice cauldron! Its pretty unique..  I couldn't wait any longer sooooooo... I started decorating!! Here are a few pics of my familyroom and kitchen. There are still webs and lighting to add but, that will get done closer to party time!!




















There are a couple more on my profile.


----------



## whichypoo

steveshauntedyard said:


> Here is my witch for this year and her new cabnet. I also have another witch in a rocking chair that I made with a shiatsu messager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This witch is awesome!!!!!! Love how you made her look


----------



## 4mygirls

Looks awesome Kymmm, I couldn't wait either. My hubby just rolls his eyes.lol I have a 3 year old so it takes weeks to get it out little by little. I will try to get pics up soon as well.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm-looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, heck of a nice job. this sure puts one in the mood


----------



## DerGrundel

Kymmm, that looks amazing! Very well done!

Here's what I've got. More decorations to come as the day gets closer, but at least I have most of my bottles and jars out:


----------



## Kymmm

Wow Der!!! VERY nice!!!


----------



## halloween71

Nice der!!!!!


----------



## 4mygirls

you've been VERY busy Der. GREAT stuff!!!


----------



## Sinister Sid

I've been following this thread since the begining and have got alot of great ideas from everyone. Here are some pics of my stuff. Let me know what you think. I still need to make labels, haven't got around to them yet.


----------



## Kymmm

OoooOoooooo Sid!! You have some cool stuff there!! Me likey lots!!  Post pics when you get those labels done!!!


----------



## Marcharius

Here are two images of ours. The first is a photoshoped version and the second is an un edited pic. We run a loop cd of the Mac Beths witvh chant for sound.


----------



## 4mygirls

Lots of great stuff Sid, the labels and fillings are the fun part!!!


----------



## halloween71

Sinister Sid said:


> I've been following this thread since the begining and have got alot of great ideas from everyone. Here are some pics of my stuff. Let me know what you think. I still need to make labels, haven't got around to them yet.


Great bottles!!!


----------



## halloween71

Marcharius said:


> Here are two images of ours. The first is a photoshoped version and the second is an un edited pic. We run a loop cd of the Mac Beths witvh chant for sound.


Cool witch's.


----------



## hallorenescene

der grundel, amazing job. you have some really nice bottles
sinister, another amazing job.
wow marchius, you've got quite the set up there


----------



## Sinister Sid

Just finished my Witch/Seance table top.


----------



## 13mummy

Love the table Sinister, did you do all the painting? Great job.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Actually, most of it is done with sharpie markers. But I can't take credit for the idea. 
I have to give credit to Shawn and Lynne Mitchell and their website.

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/...e-party-table&catid=39:hacked-props&Itemid=70

They have a great turorial with a template you can print out to make the table. I found the link to their site under the "furniture" category on Hauntprojects.com. It only took me a couple of days to make the table (about 6-8 hours total work time) It got a little tedious at times, but it was well worth it. I'm very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## creepingdth

wow, that table is terrific


----------



## hallorenescene

sinister, very nice table. that will be awesome in your haunt


----------



## halloween71

Nice table.


----------



## DerGrundel

That table's awesome!


----------



## Kymmm

I too love it Sid!! Looks great!!!


----------



## CatSkynr




----------



## Si-cotik

awesome Cat


----------



## hallorenescene

wow cat, did you freehand those?


----------



## kittyvibe

I love the seance' table! I havent checked out the tutorial yet as of this writing, but Im imaging doing the images with a wood burner.


----------



## Sinister Sid

My first thought was to use a wood burner also. But after transfering the images to the wood I decided to go with the sharpie method. It took a me a while just to transfer the images with a pencil. So I thought it would take much longer to burn the images rather than color them with marker. I really wanted to get the table done quickly so I could concentrate on some other projects. I'm very pleased with the outcome and I'm glad I decided to use the markers.


----------



## CatSkynr

Si-cotik said:


> awesome Cat


Thank you very much.



hallorenescene said:


> wow cat, did you freehand those?


Yes. Airbrush and traditional. They are however not of my own design. I used many influences, including the idea itself from these boards. You can see the entire set in my album. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/catskynr-albums-2010-wicked-oz.html


----------



## MrNightmare

*A Sneek Peek Look...*

Here is the sneek look at the Gypsy to take center stage in this years display:

View attachment 13004


It was custom made by a friend I have in the bussiness. I have kept this a secret to all those in attendance at the gathering this year. She will be under the spell of a self-moving Ouiji Board. I am working on lighting, Peppers Ghost illusion (using my ghost bride), and the the finishing touches. Should be complete by this weekend.


----------



## DerGrundel

Woah. Mr.Nightmare, that is downright freaky. I love it!


----------



## halloween71

she looks so good!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

she looks to good, looks real. creaping me out. if that is a prop, that is one heck of a job. it is a prop right?


----------



## scarefx

spicybad said:


> With huge thanks to ScareFX, http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch_cauldron.html
> 
> I have made my Witches Cauldron.
> I'm quite happy with it, even though it looks a bit medievil. My son says it looks like something you'd take into battle.
> Rick.



Nice! That drum was a great shape for a cauldron.


----------



## MrNightmare

hallorenescene said:


> she looks to good, looks real. creaping me out. if that is a prop, that is one heck of a job. it is a prop right?


It's a Prop. Creepy Indeed...


----------



## 13mummy

Well I finally have something to post to this thread. I made a cauldron tripod with the fire underneath. I will be putting more props on and around the tripod to give a better effect but here is what I made. 


















































I got the idea and how to on this from the beginning of this thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

13mummy, that is wonderful. with the lights off, it really is pretty


----------



## halloween71

13mummy that looks perfect!


----------



## 4mygirls

13mummy, that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Here is a shot playing with color more pictures will come soon.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I have a witch cauldron and i need ideas of what to put inside of it i have ask people on ideas but haven't like them


----------



## 4mygirls

You could put body parts and eyeballs or frogs and snakes. Use glow in the dark stuff with a black light, could be creepy. Ummmm, what else? I use one of mine to make Dragon slime punch with lime sherbet and sprite. Looks really gross but yummy. This year I am sticking a slow cooker inside of one with butterbeer. Don't worry there will tons of good ideas coming your way, these guys are great.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, very nice indead. 2 witches i wouldn't want to cross


----------



## Kymmm

Wow!! I love everything that has been posted.. Mrnightmare's witch is super creepy! I want to come to your house and see your work in person!
The glowing cauldron and fire... GREAT!!
Halloween71's display... VERY nice!! 
I want... uh, I mean I "love" it all!!


----------



## Kymmm

goofyjds72092, it might help to know how you plan on displying your cauldron... do you want something people can actually drink or is it just going to be displayed? Will it be displayed outside ot in? Some details might help people come up with ideas that you will like.


----------



## Empty_W

Updates on my witch house facade, much progress:


----------



## 4mygirls

That looks great, Empty W


----------



## Empty_W

Thanks, still needs lots of work, but it's getting there


----------



## Kymmm

Nice work Empty_w! You've been busy!!


----------



## hallorenescene

empty, i love that. i might just do something like it


----------



## Empty_W

Thanks, it's bigger then we expected, and it's not even done, but its easy, and its bolted together for the most part so we can take it apart and stack it for storage, all the little details is what is going to make it.

What's nice is next year I plan on adding a carport haunted house, and this will become the facade for it.


----------



## halloween71

emptyw love it!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

looks great empty, I like the pallets used like that....
here's what I threw together, still need to hang a fabric wall to hide the tractor and redo witch face or get a new one

View attachment 13703


----------



## Kymmm

obcessedwithit, your set-up is very cool! I love the finishing touch's like the wood floor, burning coals.. and the tractor lol J/k. You did good!!!


----------



## Rikki

Here"s the witch I "made" for my party. It's the $20 reaper from LTD with an old crone mask on. I used two of the eyeball party favors behind the mask, put gloves over the skeleton hands, and used some creepy cloth to cover the seams. I don't think it's too bad for something that was just thrown together.

I'm working on the cauldron...needs a hole drilled in the side to run the wire for the mist maker and then seal it up. I'm also trying to decide how I'm going to do the fire.



















There are a bunch of pictures of my witch's kitchen in my 2010 album as well, if you guys want to check it out.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rikki-albums-halloween-2010.html


----------



## 4mygirls

Here is a new Witch for this year, she'll be joining the other ugly Witch in the Witch's Hut, if I ever get it done... Some of my potions and jars. Also here are my invitations.


----------



## 4mygirls

Rikki, I love that Witch. I also bought the $20 reaper, unfortunately I live in Idaho and with our wind it will probably end up in California. Kymmm, keep a look out, I'll try to get it to you HAHA. That thing is soooo cheaply made, I might put it inside the entry to scare people.


----------



## hallorenescene

4mygirls, that is a fabulous witch and set up. nice going


----------



## Rikki

4mygirls said:


> Rikki, I love that Witch. I also bought the $20 reaper, unfortunately I live in Idaho and with our wind it will probably end up in California. Kymmm, keep a look out, I'll try to get it to you HAHA. That thing is soooo cheaply made, I might put it inside the entry to scare people.


I know! Not that I expected much for $20 anyway.  But my witch will be indoors so it's not a worry for me.


----------



## halloween71

Rikki said:


> Here"s the witch I "made" for my party. It's the $20 reaper from LTD with an old crone mask on. I used two of the eyeball party favors behind the mask, put gloves over the skeleton hands, and used some creepy cloth to cover the seams. I don't think it's too bad for something that was just thrown together.
> 
> I'm working on the cauldron...needs a hole drilled in the side to run the wire for the mist maker and then seal it up. I'm also trying to decide how I'm going to do the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of pictures of my witch's kitchen in my 2010 album as well, if you guys want to check it out.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rikki-albums-halloween-2010.html


Love that witch!!!


----------



## halloween71

4mygirls-looks great!!!


----------



## Empty_W

The witches look awesome, I still have to finish my witch, no point of a witch house with out a witch


----------



## Kymmm

4my.. I'll be on the lookout!!! I'll take props any way I can get them!! Especially cool ones like that!!! 
Rikki, your witch came out great! Don't cha love it when you throw something together and it just works??!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Kymmm said:


> obcessedwithit, your set-up is very cool! I love the finishing touch's like the wood floor, burning coals.. and the tractor lol J/k. You did good!!!


lol...I know, I told my BF I had to put up a fake wall, he said why, so I asked him, have you ever seen a tractor in a witches kitchen before??? It is just not right....lol thanks for the compliments, and I will repost when witchy gets her new wall......


----------



## obcessedwithit

RIkki and my4 g's love both of your set up and witches.....,


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the mask and that broom


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx everyone. I actually have a witch hut outside with the fogger going through the cauldron and 2 witches plus another potion rack. Those pics are of the inside that also has a witch, the gemmy stirring cauldron one. I know it's strange to have 2 witch scenes but we have the Harry Potter thing going so Fluffy and Aragog had to go outside. Is anyone else exhausted???? I have an almost 4 year old so I don't get much time to decorate each day. I hope everyone is having a blast with all their new stuff. Keep posting pics, they are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Rikki

Got the mister rigged up for my cauldron today. Now I'm trying to decide if I have time to "make" a fire.


----------



## 4mygirls

That's looking great Rikki, I love the cat too.


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree rikki, that looks great. i just love your witches face


----------



## halloween71

Looks great rikki.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks all! I did get a "fire" put together in time for the party. I had a string of orange led lights and another one that flashed randomly so I put those around the base and then stacked small sticks all around it too.


----------



## estertota

Ingenious!


----------



## MrNightmare

*Completed*

More pics in my profile under "Halloween 2010":

View attachment 13942


View attachment 13943


View attachment 13944


I was unable to get a good pic of the Pepper's Ghost Illusion using the Headless Bride. I will be uploading more pics later this week.


----------



## halloween71

mr nightmare looks great!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, that looks great
mr nightmare, nice show


----------



## Kymmm

MrNightmare.. will you marry me?? LOL Nice display.. 
Rikki, what a great way to make an easy but realistic looking fire!!


----------



## ihauntu

heres one I did for a Halloween Festival a few days ago


----------



## Kymmm

ihauntu, did you make those giant mushrooms and bugs??? Thats a cool twist on a witch display!


----------



## kittyvibe

I made some labels finally for my witch bottles/potions. Some are scaled pretty small because they are going on flasks. I used some images from free sites and youll see a few of Lovegoods (as mentioned earlier in the thread) on the sheet too, obviously those arent mine but are free on her site. Most are my creations with free images spliced together, alot of FX added and text.


----------



## halloween71

ihauntu said:


> heres one I did for a Halloween Festival a few days ago


cool display!


----------



## halloween71

kittyvibe great labels!


----------



## Kymmm

Very nice kittyvibe.  I wish you would have posted these earlier, I would have snitched some of them!! lol


----------



## hallorenescene

love ihauhtus mushrooms
and kittyvibe, those labels are very cool


----------



## ihauntu

I did not make the mushrooms however they are made from the same styrofoam i use for most of my things so I could make them if i wanted to


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks! Im late on making everything this year  If you come up with more bottles let me know and Ill try making you something custom. Im making holy water and garlic labels for my mom next.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/slideshow/AlbumID=174462826/PictureID=250170819007/a=34617837_34617837/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## hallorenescene

how do i, nice witch.


----------



## 4mygirls

Everyone's stuff is looking great!!! So, this is my witch hut. I think it will be pretty cool at night, same with the other stuff The cauldron has my fogger attached to it so I just fill it with ice and it works great. Tell me what you guys think. I have a FCG in the yard this year instead of the house but can't finish it because of the wind and rain. WAAAAAA Maybe I shoulda left it inside, oh well.


----------



## Kymmm

Looks good 4my!! I wanted to put my witches in a pop up like that but, I took it out yesterday and one of the legs are broke.. boo hoo.. Now, I'm not sure what I'm going to do.. Probably just set them up on the driveway or something.. but, enough about me.. back to you... lol I like your set up and your right, it should look very cool in the dark. Take night pics!!


----------



## hallorenescene

4my, i like your set uo too. your witches faces are wonderful


----------



## estertota

Looks very good!


----------



## 4mygirls

You could try using a piece of pvc pipe for a leg on the tent or something. That would be a really cheap fix. So far mine has held out the rain and wind but all the other guys are drenched, can't even think of putting Fluffy out yet, he will go on the left side of the Witch hut entrance. It better not rain for my party!! Or Halloween for that matter. I'm still dreaming of a totally indoor place to display my stuff. We have a huge shop but if I asked my hubby to gut it for a few weeks I don't know if he would ever stop laughing!! HAHA Anyway, it's getting so close now, are you all about to PEE yourselves like me?


----------



## 4mygirls

I hope everyone is having a blast with all their parties etc. Happy Halloween to all!!!


----------



## Empty_W

Here is my witch setup I had:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjbbkbQJ5Cs


----------



## 4mygirls

Looks fantastic, great work!!


----------



## hallorenescene

empty, nice working witch


----------



## JustJ

I know this is an older thread but I just wanted to post, after reading about using floral supplies there is a website that is super reasonable on their prices and have all sorts of submersible and led type lights. I am posting the link, I used them when planning my wedding and had good luck with them. Hope this helps anyone looking. 

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/brbryearroun.html


----------



## Beatlejuice

Ok, I hope these pictures show up - I had to go back to Terra's pic tutorial to make sure I remembered how. Anyway, here's Witch Hazel, new this year. She's animated - although I did not get any videos (and not sure how to upload them anyway) there are standing and reaching out pics. Used a controller to trigger witch sounds and reach out toward the kiddies when they got too close. It was an even bigger hit with the adults!


----------



## Empty_W

Thanks guys, we were pleasantly surprised with it, lots of compliments, the sound was last minute with an ipod and some cheap battery operated speakers from walmart, very happy with it.


----------



## hallorenescene

beatlejuice, i love your witch. her face and hands are perfect as is the size and dress. did you make her? i like the look she has when she leans over. very nice


----------



## Beatlejuice

Thanks Halloenescene - yes, homemade. appreciate the kind words.


----------



## creepingdth

wow, beatlejuice, that witch is fantastic. did you make her head and hands too? if so may i ask with what? wonderful.


----------



## lyrical

G'day All 

I'm in Australia and halloween is starting to take off here now ...so l've decided l really like the dark gothic theme with skellies /skulls and JOL's and witches. Now l know weve got another 12 mths to get through to the next halloween but l thought l'd have a go at making my own witch from scratch. This is just the start first pic is a combination of a retail paper mache mask and the eyes are rubber bouncing balls which happen to glow in the dark and l've cut them in 1/2. They are hot glued into place.


I glued the retail paper mache mask onto a plaster mask then l glued both of those onto a wig mannequin head you know what l mean those busts which are made out of foam that wigs are stored upon.

Anyhow thats how far l am at the moment. I've got all the ingredients here to make paper mache clay. Let me know what you think


----------



## hallorenescene

lyrical, looks good to me. hope you finish it


----------



## creepingdth

not sure if this question should be in the crafts or here, but seems like a few people have made their own witch heads so i was wondering what i did wrong...i made a witch out of paper mache and then i put liquid latex over the top when i was done, but when it rained the head got soaked and the paper soaked up all the water. it's going to be ok but what did i do wrong or what didn't i do? what do you guys use to seal the paper mache?


----------



## halloween71

Beatlejuice said:


> Ok, I hope these pictures show up - I had to go back to Terra's pic tutorial to make sure I remembered how. Anyway, here's Witch Hazel, new this year. She's animated - although I did not get any videos (and not sure how to upload them anyway) there are standing and reaching out pics. Used a controller to trigger witch sounds and reach out toward the kiddies when they got too close. It was an even bigger hit with the adults!


Great job on her she looks great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's my witch's shelves for 2010. A few new additions and better lighting. I really liked the effect of putting the mini LED spotlights behind the jars so the coloured light made the contents seem to glow. My brother dressed up as the witch and acted as the greeter which was great.


----------



## kittyvibe

I looooove your mini eyeball tree, I must make one of those! And your bro was a good sport going in drag! He looks awesome!


----------



## Sinister Sid

Love the lighting.


----------



## hallorenescene

love all the stuff you put on your witch shelves. and your brother made a good witch. love the whole costume. bet you guys had a blast


----------



## Kymmm

Bealejuice- I think your witch looks great! Her face and hands are outstanding!!

Lyrical- Thats a great start! It's fun to see how much these projects change as they progress so, don't forget to post pics!

Creepingdth- You need to seal your paper mache with something that is water resistant. You can use dryloc but it is gritty so, you may not like the texture. You can also use varnish or an acrylic sealing spray. You may want to google other sealers so your projects don't get moldy.  

Uruk-Hai - Your shelves look wonderful! I realy like the owl!! Your witch is great too! VERY creepy!!!!


----------



## Empty_W

came across this instructable for potion jars

http://www.instructables.com/id/Potion-Bottles-1/


----------



## 4mygirls

That is a really cool instructable, thanx for the link!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Very interesting Empty_W.. I may have to make a couple new bottles..


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Mine is more of a coulda, should, wish I woulda. 

I wish that I had been able to have this shack I built for 2009 for my witch that I had in 2008. Just didn't have the time or the opportunity in 2008 and then in 2009 I didn't have a witch worked into my theme.

Shack from 2009









Witch from 2008


----------



## hallorenescene

yard, i always love your work. that is one sweet witch


----------



## Kymmm

Ive seen your shack before and I love it!! You did such a nice job on it.


----------



## halloween71

Kymmm said:


> Ive seen your shack before and I love it!! You did such a nice job on it.


Agree!!!!!
Kinda makes me wish I was pulling my witchs out this year but sigh pirates for me this year.
Dang I don't think I am going to like this theme thing I like my mish mashing of my props.But I will give it a go just for the sake of change.


----------



## Spider Rider

Redress your witches as a swamp Voodoo Priestess like Tia Dalma in Pirates. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tia_Dalma
There's always room for witches.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Kymmm said:


> Ive seen your shack before and I love it!! You did such a nice job on it.





hallorenescene said:


> yard, i always love your work. that is one sweet witch





halloween71 said:


> Agree!!!!!
> Kinda makes me wish I was pulling my witchs out this year but sigh pirates for me this year.
> Dang I don't think I am going to like this theme thing I like my mish mashing of my props.But I will give it a go just for the sake of change.


Thanks! I love the idea of a witch as well, and I totally agree its just hard to work into other themes. My witch was so last minute that I really hope to get a chance to make a more elaborate and better constructed witch in the future.


----------



## Oldsguy350

I like the idea of the witches in the clash of the titans movie, sharing an eye and all that


----------



## halloween71

Spider Rider said:


> Redress your witches as a swamp Voodoo Priestess like Tia Dalma in Pirates.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tia_Dalma
> There's always room for witches.


Hmmmmm great idea.I was gifted a nice womens pirate costume.


----------



## obsessedjack

I'm doing a more whimsical theme this year so mine's not quite as spooky but to each there own I guess.lol. Here's a couple picture I have for my witches' cabinet I'm going to do inside this year. 

Here's something I saw at goodwill that I thought would be neat to incorporate.










And here's some bottles that I've been working on.










I finally finished a bottle of wine with the other half the other night so I just made a new one.










Here's a closeup


----------



## Kymmm

OJ.. all your items will look adorable with your whimsical witch theme! Are you going to have any witch's??


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessed, i do a kids style too. i love what you have, and your witch is sooo cute


----------



## GiggleFairy

Empty, that is fa-BOO-lous! I love the progress you've made. I'm jealous.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I have 2 cludrons and have no have idea what do with them does any one have ideas that I can use with them


----------



## Ghouliet

*Oatmeal boxes*



Skullie said:


> Great Idea! I love the witch gathering idea. I have a bunch of boxes ( cereal, cracker, ect) So I am makeing witch bookselves with dummy books on them. But I am brain dead on what to do with the round oatmeal boxes. Does any one have any ideas for those. Maybe a magical powder container. I don't know what say you guys?


You could put powdered anything in the oatmeal boxes, like crushed bone, nightshade pollen, crushed hog warts, instant gingerbread bricks, powdered crow feet or octopus beaks.


----------



## Kymmm

goofyjds72092 said:


> I have 2 cludrons and have no have idea what do with them does any one have ideas that I can use with them


Do you have a witch display or are you trying to figure out ways to use them in other scenes?


----------



## goofyjds72092

I already have a witch with a culdron and I'm trying to figure where to use in my display last year I had a rat in one but i don't know if want to that this year


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghouliet said:


> You could put powdered anything in the oatmeal boxes, like crushed bone, nightshade pollen, crushed hog warts, instant gingerbread bricks, powdered crow feet or octopus beaks.



Ghouliet, that's something I've never thought of but absolutely LOVE - "Instant Gingerbread Bricks." Very original. I'm going to find something to match that for sure and add the item to my witches kitchen.


----------



## bethene

oh, I do love the instant ginger bread bricks! very cute idea, never thought about saving those types of boxes, well, now more to add to the mix!! yay!!
goofyjds72092, would could just have a couple of cauldrons bubbling, great stuff foam on the sides, lights flickering inside with fog coming out of it, or make a faux flame and have it coming out of the top, search the forum for ideas, lots of them on here!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Empty_W said:


> Updates on my witch house facade, much progress:


*Oh I love the idea of using pallets as a wall, I could do this in my haunt! Great look and thanks for sharing your ideas!*


----------



## Kymmm

goofyjds72092 said:


> I already have a witch with a culdron and I'm trying to figure where to use in my display last year I had a rat in one but i don't know if want to that this year


You could have your cauldrons hanging above a fake fire, have something unexpected like a skelly climbing out of one, or fake witch legs sticking out like one accidentally fell in! Bethene mentioned Great Stuff so I'm posting a pic of what that looks like along with a picture of a cauldron on fake coals. (A really easy effect to achieve)


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the instant ginger bread bricks too. and those cauldron pics look great


----------



## CoolDre

BlueFrog said:


> So am I the only one here with young, sexy witches?!


Thats supposed to be the party attendees, not the decorations! lol


----------



## imindless

Since this thread seems to be dedicated to witch theme/scenes.

Anyone who is working on potion/jars/bottles, what are you using to top them off, as in, jar toppers. I was thinking burlap with some rough hay like string around them to hide the actual lids. I was just trying to get ideas, because I want the jars to look creepy and unique, and since they arent able to corked I was trying to come up with an alternative while also finding cheap bottles to use for my witches kitchen scene.


----------



## Ghouliet

This may be an idea you could use for jar such as a jelly jar or peanut butter jar. Paint the lid black, white, grey, purple or any other color you like, then glue a small skeleton head on it as a decoration/knob. Fake eyeballs would also work along with spiders, if you could find some that weren't too flat. 

Another passing thought, you know that stuff they use to make beads, you bake in your oven?? You can get it at Michaels. Anyway, form it into a witches hat and glue that on top a lid.


----------



## imindless

That is a possibility. Here are two already made jars and them 3 other bottles/jars I acquired yesterday night from work (I'm a bartender so its a good way to get nice bottles for props). I dont just want jar lids, I want to cover them or add something to them. So that is why I was thinking burlap covers, something thats a little detail, but matters for the effect.

Highlighter and water
Home made eyes
Patron bottle with cork (Was thinking filled with blood and blood on the outside of the bottle)
Chambord bottle, not sure what to put in it.
and an Onion Olive jar


----------



## hallorenescene

imind, nice bottles, love the eyeballs. where did you get that cool cork topper. or did it come with the bottle


----------



## Houston Haunter

I did the "A" plan with my hanging torch and it turned out great


----------



## Houston Haunter

Wolfman said:


> GREAT idea for a thread! Here's something you might like -
> 
> http://www.skeletonfoundry.com/projects/witch-camp-fire/index.html


I did the A plan it it turned out great


----------



## imindless

One bottle Patron Tequila, cork came with it. One bottle Chambord Black Raspberry Liqueur, gold top came with it. 

Tonight from work I acquired a cool little jar and a champagne bottle with a cork that will be pretty awesome to use as well!

You should make some eyeballs. Super cheap and really fun to experiment with, and they get better each time you do one I swear! Though you cant really mess them up because your creativity is key.


----------



## Beatlejuice

Yeah, witches are still "in". Here's this year's prop.


----------



## jdubbya

Beatlejuice said:


> Yeah, witches are still "in". Here's this year's prop.


Very nice!! Do you have some more pics of this? close-ups of the details? Love the face and how she's holding the rat. Really great looking!


----------



## Spider Rider

She creeps me out in broad daylight, Halloween night she must have been a hit!


----------



## Skullie

Oh wow she is great!! Love it.


----------



## Beatlejuice

Thanks all - was so busy on Halloween night, did not get any pictures, but took some the next day before putting her away. The head is a mask from Death Studios that I foam filled and made it a two axis motion. The arms were also made for motion - she was to dip the rat in and out of the cauldron, while turning her head down and over to the cauldron, but I didn't quite perfect the arm before Halloween night, so I guess I left myself a little work for next year. 

Thanks again for the nice comments.


----------



## jdubbya

Beatlejuice said:


> Thanks all - was so busy on Halloween night, did not get any pictures, but took some the next day before putting her away. A few other pictures in the album. The head is a mask from Death Studios that I foam filled and made it a two axis motion. The arms were also made for motion - she was to dip the rat in and out of the cauldron, while turning her head down and over to the cauldron, but I didn't quite perfect the arm before Halloween night, so I guess I left myself a little work for next year.
> 
> Thanks again for the nice comments.


That's great! Was this mask the one simply called "witch"? Did you get the matching hands?


http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:95/ID:1/Group:11/index.html

I have 3 DS masks and they are great. Love the idea of the rat being dipped in the cauldron! Next year for sure.


----------



## Beatlejuice

jdubbya said:


> That's great! Was this mask the one simply called "witch"? Did you get the matching hands?
> 
> 
> http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:95/ID:1/Group:11/index.html
> 
> I have 3 DS masks and they are great. Love the idea of the rat being dipped in the cauldron! Next year for sure.



Yep, Jdub, that's her - got to love the eyes, huh? The hooded cloak hides that "Breck Girl" hair, but it was just the look I was going for! The hands I had obtained some time ago and can't remember where. Had to paint them to match the mask.


----------



## Spider Rider

Breck girl witch is awesome and I am going to start saving my pennies for her as a third witch. I love how she is walking through the woods seperately, just creepy. I forgot to post my witch updates in this thread, jdubbya's gonna hate me for being a picture ***** I finished and fiberglassed my spell book, rusted up the cauldron and glammed up Rodentia and Verminella Ratt. I also made a skull mound with pvc candles and a talking boris skull in the middle.


----------



## jdubbya

Keep posting the pics SR! I'm poaching ideas every time I see them. If my 2012 haunted forest coven looks anywhere near that good, I'll be a happy haunter!


----------



## osenator

here some of my witches and settings.


----------



## Beatlejuice

Fascinating setup Spider! You win for best pics. How do you get such great saturation?


----------



## Spider Rider

I'm diggin' the skull cauldron stirrin' stick, osenator. The pics were taken with my daughter's Canon with no saturation added. Just from long exposures on cfl bulbs. Here is the first one desaturated and a little closer to how it looked in person.







Here's a video showing the motion on the reading witch dropping the rat in the cauldron.
http://vimeo.com/2747172


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Excellent photo Spider! Although, we'd expect no less with respect to all of your great pics you've posted in the past.  I've not had time to work on my animated witch to join my cauldron creep yet. Here's a shot of where I'd left off. Eye's just temporarily popped in and awaiting the capillaries/clear coat. I still need to trim the inner lip a bit due to the chin slipping a fraction while the adhesive cured.  










I've been spending so much of my time working on my faux carpet moss, that she's next in line. Although, I did just finish one of Scary Terry's Audio/Servo drivers for her last week while waiting on layers to dry


----------



## osenator

I don't need to mention it, but I will any way, Spider, you rule! 
Still, I am loving everyone's pics! Please keep them coming!


----------



## Beatlejuice

Note to self - remember to use a tripod and bracket exposures next year. Seriously, those are great looking pics.

Awesome to see that you have a witch / rat too - love the names!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great witch Beetlejuice! Very lifelike! Osenator I really like your witch too. She looks great with the cauldron there. Spider Rider, what can I say that hasn't been said before by many others. I love your whole display - the lighting & mood combined with the most original props - first rate all the way!! The skeletal baboon holding up the spell book is fantastic and the movement you've built into the witches really adds to their believability. Even the little details all add to the scene immeasurably - the skull pile with candles is an awesome touch.

I added onto my witch scene a bit this year but didn't have the witch herself in residence.  I finished up the paper mache cauldron I've been working on and created a bed of coals for it. I also added a number of new curios to the shelves. Next year I'll look at making a proper stirring witch prop. I also just picked up a new book to add to the shelves as a bit of an in-joke - a vintage 1979 Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Dungeons Master Guidebook which I'll put in among the others and see who notices.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Uruk-Hai said:


> I also just picked up a new book to add to the shelves as a bit of an in-joke - a vintage 1979 Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Dungeons Master Guidebook which I'll put in among the others and see who notices.


Heh. Love this.


----------



## Spider Rider

Careful Uruk-Hai, your cauldron's boil is coming to a head. Heh but seriously, I would have freaked out and then thought that was the coolest thing I'd ever seen as a ToT. Your cauldron build has really wanting to turn my barrel into a true cauldron. Really nice work. I just can't figure a good way to make one on a large scale. Also Beatlejuice, the pics look much brighter than the actual scenes. Long exposures see into the shadows. I can't wait to see night pics of your witch.


----------



## Beatlejuice

Nice attention to detail Uruk. Nice little surprise cookin in the cauldron.


----------



## hallorenescene

imind, rikki had me for secret reaper about 3 years ago, and she made me an eyeball jar. i really love it. yours is great too. 
beatle, that witch is awesome. she has such a wonderful face. looks like she found a useful vermit for a spell.
spider, fantastic as always. and i think your cauldron joke was funny. cracked me up.
osenator, you have some nice looking witches as well. in your first pic, you have posted a witch i just love. hard to come by though.
raven, that witch is gonna rock when you get her done. she has a very nice face
uruk, i'm digging the cauldron and the eyeball plant. your set up is very nice too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Spider Rider said:


> Careful Uruk-Hai, your cauldron's boil is coming to a head. Heh but seriously, I would have freaked out and then thought that was the coolest thing I'd ever seen as a ToT. Your cauldron build has really wanting to turn my barrel into a true cauldron. Really nice work. I just can't figure a good way to make one on a large scale.


Thanks Everyone! My wife when handing out the candy (and Halloween tattoos we gave out this year - big hit) would cajole the kids into looking into the cauldron as they left. There were many a "eeeewwwww, yuck!"  The older kids and teenagers really liked looking over the shelves and all the curios there which was nice. I had a bit brighter lighting than in these photos on Halloween for safety on the stairs so they could really see everything. For the cauldron itself I used an inflatable yoga ball as the form for the paper mache. It was great as it was really big and also had horizontal lines running around it so I could easily line up my top edge where the opening was going to be. The paper mache stage took a while though.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> raven, that witch is gonna rock when you get her done. she has a very nice face.


Thanks!  I just splashed a mold off of the vacu-formed plastic a prosthetic had come packaged in a couple of years ago. Dumpster diving win! She's my first attempt at a complex 3 axis head, with eye movement & eyelids. Mechanically it will be no problem, once I have some time to make some parts. However, I'm sure I'll be looking for some advice on the programming end though. 

Uruk-haii, I'm at a loss for words. That witches scene of yours is just...astounding! Rich in detail, it's absolutely perfect. Can't wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## SKAustin

Well, I missed this thread initially, so here are a few shots and a video of our 2010 Witch House.


----------



## osenator

Wow, SKAustin, that is an amazing scene! Thank you all for the comments too!


----------



## hallorenescene

skaustin, you have a very nice haunt. i love your witch. thanks for the video, i loved it. and it was nice to see the masters of it all in a the parting shot.


----------



## Kymmm

Everybody's witch scenes are wonderful!!! So many great ideas! Thanks for posting pics everyone!


----------



## doto

Our little pantry is a leftover skid from work with a little more wood around the outiside to add some depth. I gave the kids the paintbrushes and told them to have fun. Total time to build 30 minutes, Total time for some of the thicker sections of paint to dry 2 days. 

















[/IMG]


----------



## doto

Uruk-Hai, I love your cauldron...


----------



## chop shop

Here's a witch I made this year... Pvc and pool noodle form, foam hunchback, and a latex mask I also sculpted and cast. 
She's very small and compact..., like 4'8" hunched forward..down low for the kids to be eye-level.


----------



## Growler

Love that white dwarf mask. Is this a custom paint job you did for yours? I know how to do pvc body's but, how did you do the hunched back. I've never tried that. Really like how your witch turned out. Can't wait till I get the mask you sent me!


----------



## halloween71

Love them all!!


----------



## chop shop

Growler said:


> Love that white dwarf mask. Is this a custom paint job you did for yours? I know how to do pvc body's but, how did you do the hunched back. I've never tried that. Really like how your witch turned out. Can't wait till I get the mask you sent me!


Hi Growler..Your mask is actually slated to ship today, but I can also send this version today instead..which do you prefer? ( I emailed you as well). Let me know today in the next couple of hours..


I'll shoot you a pic of the bare pvc structure when I take one.


----------



## Spider Rider

> a latex mask I also sculpted and cast.


 Very nice and I love the lantern too.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, your candlelabra is nice, as is your setting. your witches face steals the show. it is fabulous
chopshop, nice job on the witch. she's very creepy looking and well made


----------



## chop shop

Thanks Spider Rider & Hallo!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Doto, that witches scene is awesome! Lol! Her hat really does it, makes her look all the creepier 

Chop, seriously...every time I think you can't out-do yourself, then you do. Amazing work, as always amigo!


----------



## chop shop

Wow, thanks Raven's Hallow..!!


----------



## Kev730

alucard said:


> I made this ole girl last year. I hope to creep her up a bit more, and add an additional witch to the scene, plus a pantry shelf with potions, etc.





Is the couldrin a 55gallon drum that you cut in half? And the outside is great stuff? And you painted it green? And there is a green light inside? Because I plan on using the same technique to make my own witch.


----------



## meltyface

I am so glad I found this thread, there is so much good stuff to get ideas. I'm going to be building onto the inside of my house with a witch's theme probably for the next few years. This year I'm focusing on the books and pantry. I'm thinking one of the highlights will be a jar full of eyeballs I'm going to be making and "preserving". I may try to make some cat and dog eyeballs too, I just have to find a white ball small enough to make these and I don't have a clue where to look.


----------



## Spider Rider

I just saw this one from back on pg 48 from Steveshauntedyard. Love the witch, the purple brew and the boid. Awesome.


----------



## Kymmm

This is a great picture! I love the expression on the witch's face! There has got to be others out there working on a witch set up for this year... Lets see some pics!


----------



## Guest

Still working on my 3 witches. One carryover from last year, a second with a pumpkin-like face and a third that's still evolving. They'll have a house (doctored up canopy), a small cemetery, some ToTs in a cage, a "pet" and some undead keeping them company. Getting close to crunch time and work has been snatching up any free time I thought I would have had. Hoping to get alot done this weekend. Love what everyone has posted, love to be inspired! Happy Haunting!


----------



## baykay1984

After some horrible spells for the inside of my witch's book... can only find nice wiccan spells, and none of these involve anything gory, any ideas???


----------



## Kymmm

I looked around and I don't see anything "Gory" you may have to make up your own. I did find this website

http://www.reocities.com/TelevisionCity/Studio/3336/indexofspells.html

You could always add to the spells to make them more of what you want. Good luck!

m lab, don't forget to post pics when you start putting everything together!


----------



## hallorenescene

there's some nice looking witches here. yes, anyone else?


----------



## ondeko

m lab said:


> Still working on my 3 witches. One carryover from last year, a second with a pumpkin-like face and a third that's still evolving. They'll have a house (doctored up canopy), a small cemetery, some ToTs in a cage, a "pet" and some undead keeping them company. Getting close to crunch time and work has been snatching up any free time I thought I would have had. Hoping to get alot done this weekend. Love what everyone has posted, love to be inspired! Happy Haunting!


Use the witches' spell from Macbeth. It's pretty gruesome and you can cut it into sections to get more out of it.

DOH! this was meant for the person looking for darker spells for their witches' spellbook.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

One of my animated witch vids: there are more there

http://s682.photobucket.com/albums/...cs and Vids/?action=view&current=105_0772.mp4

http://s682.photobucket.com/albums/...een 2010 Props pics and Vids/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## hallorenescene

dr terror, that is a great witch. i see she's as tall as you.


----------



## Guest

Pumpkin Witch's Hat


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, i am loving the hat mlab. did you make that?


----------



## Guest

I did and Thank You. It it a cardboard base, a series of stacked rings actually, covered in paper mache, with cheesecloth, "creepy cloth", jute twine and some eye of newt covering. It was painted flat black then dry brushed a series of times to end up with what you see here. It will be sealed over the weekend and ready for display about a week out. I'll have the set decorations out about a week before any character props make their appearance. I painted it's sister over the last couple days and may add it to the thread later.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 131947


Damn broads always leaving their hats around...


----------



## Kymmm

GREAT hat m lab!! You did an outstanding job! 

Dr. TerrorEyes enjoyed your videos  Thanks for sharing! I bought a new witch this year.. I'll have to post pics when I start to set up!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Dr Terror Eyes- I love the witch and large cauldron. You have some great props and stones and I love that you used the witch silhouette to break up the white wall.

m lab- the jute string on the hat is awesome, almost veiny looking.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Ya'all, I think I fixed the other post so both hats can be seen in their entirety. 
Kymmm, that book is off the hook...
Rider, what can I say, I'm in awe...
Both of you, truly humbled. Glad you like it. Thank you for the inspiration! I've a long ways to go.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Last year I did a Witches "Dead & Breakfast". These "gals" made sure that this "guest" couldn't leave.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

This was my Bridal Suiite in my Dead & Breakfast.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Frankie, the bellboy!


----------



## REAPERMAN

MrNightmare,are the witches in the pic store bought or homemade? They are awesome! if store bought can you tell me where you got them 
Thanks, REAPERMAN


----------



## Aaaprn

m lab said:


> View attachment 131947
> 
> 
> Damn broads always leaving their hats around...


FABULOUS hats, m lab!!!


----------



## Kymmm

GREAT pics PoCoHauntGirl!!! Love the Honeymoon Suite scene!! I'm sure the witches kept an eye on any "would be" escapees!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mlab, wow, i'm loving both hats. very cool looking
poco, that scene of witches is wickedly delightful. turned the page for some more outstanding scenes. i bet people tipped that bellboy


----------



## Kymmm

Since it seems that many are doing witch scenes again this year, I thought I would bring this thread back up so all of you can show off your props and witch ideas!
It's nice to have a bunch of resources in one place!! Let's see all the witchy things for this year!!!


----------



## DoctorGrim

Its amazing the number of great witches, all unique, all really cool.


----------



## Spider Rider

This year I swear I'm making a large round fiberglass cauldron. Here's a video with my witches starting at 1:18. I didn't take many stills.




 I used rebar to hold up burned oak try branches. This year I have 2 small dead trees covered in spanish moss if I can figure out how to hold them up for my witches forest.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, good idea renewing this thread
spider rider, your haunt is always amazing. right down from the music, lighting, and props
I plan on doing a witches theme this year. i'll try to remember to post pics


----------



## Kymmm

I have seen several pics of witch themed set ups for this year. I would love to see them on one thread. Please post pics of your beloved witches and everything witch related here. Here are a couple projects I finished recently.


----------



## Kymmm

Sorry.. double posted on accident!


----------



## DoctorGrim

Witches Lair from H2014


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, love your projects.
doctor grim, wicked witches lair


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kymmm I love the apple so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

I did not make these but here is 7 of my new 14 witches I have for this year


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are wonderful pictures of your witches. the black one and white one are such nice contrasts. the one with the yellow hair has the most delightfully wicked face, not to mention the hair is very different. but my fave is still the witch petting the cat. that is very different and I love it. they are all very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

so for 2015 i am doing a gathering of witches 
i made this today for my oz witch her crystal ball it has a green light in it


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

My witch with one of her reanimated minions 2014. 










With 2013









Potion table.


----------



## Kymmm

Doctor Grim, love your lair! It's a little on the dark side and I love that! 
Nightfisher, your display is outstanding! love EVERYTHING about it! 
Saki, you know I think all of your witches are great but I agree with hallorenescene, Matilda and her cat is my favorite!


----------



## Bethany

These are pictures of the Witch's Lair from 2014. Can't believe I didn't get a "whole" picture of everything.


----------



## Saki.Girl

last year room i did with witch


----------



## printersdevil

Kymm, that apple looks great and cool Ouija. DId you make them?

DoctorGrimm, excellent!

Nightfisher that is an awesome scene. Love the witch! Your coals look wonderful.

Bethany, nice photos. I love the witch parking area. Very nice. It all looks so good.

Saki, I don't think I ever saw that last year. I remember your fortune teller area well.

Nice job everyone.


----------



## Hilda

I enjoy this thread so much. Thank you all who contribute to it. There is so much inspiration here.

I've been working on a witches kitchen theme in my kitchen. It's a little tough to change a modern kitchen into a cotswold cottage, but I am trying... LOL

Here's a little vignette I put together last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, good job on the crystal ball. love the oz show.
nightfisher, that is a fabulous scene. wonderful props. and your potion table rocks.
Bethany, nice set up. I love withes hats, nice display. and your potion cupboard is well stocked with the most delightful array. sweet little witches table too. and lets not forget to mention a nice wickedly witch.
saki, nice witch room. you have some nice details there. those cool large potion bottles, the cage. everything looks delightful.
hilda, that's a nice medicine cabinet. so what's your potion for ailing?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the cabinet hilda


I am working on a cabinet too here is mine


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a wonderful cabinet.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Opps that was soppose to be the open pic lol here we go still working on filling it


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, it looks great. I love the boot and plumage. 
here is a picture of my witch from my 1999 haunt. she has a boy terrified in the corner.


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a witch overseeing everything in my 2000 haunt. a niece gave her to me, and I think she is delightful.


----------



## hallorenescene

hiding witch in my 2000 haunt


----------



## Kymmm

Bethany, you have so many wonderful things to look at in your display!! I'll probably have to look at them again when I get home to make sure I saw it all! I think I may steel your witch parking Idea. I already have a giant toad and it is too cute!
Hilda, The cabinet and bottles are outstanding! You did a great job! Did you make that book on top?
Saki, your bottles look great too and I absolutely LOVE the skull and raven paintings on the cabinet!!! 
Hallorenescene, the flying with is great! Looks like it was a perfect place to hang her so that she could keep an eye out for any trespassers!


----------



## Kymmm

Printersdevil, thank you for the compliment. Yes, I painted the apple and made the Ouija trays.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my version of the poison apple I sat it on a king chess piece and the petrified flowers as I call them are pine cones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> hiding witch in my 2000 haunt


love this witch did you make her


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love your apple. and I thought those really were flowers. good job. 
no, I didn't make the witch. believe it or not, it is a blow mold witch head that hangs with some black chards hanging down. it turns on and lights up then fades out. thanks, it's pretty cool I think too.


----------



## Hilda

Great Snow White apples! 
I made this poisoned apple last year after I saw StacyN's version on here. 
She was kind enough to walk me through how to create one.


----------



## ooojen

Nice poisoned apples, folks! I found some plastic apples on markdown, and I need to get one made for my cunning woman's shelves.


----------



## Kymmm

Hilda, love your apple! Different due to the whitish color used.. I wouldn't have thought to do that but it looks great!


----------



## Hilda

Kymmm said:


> Hilda, love your apple! Different due to the whitish color used.. I wouldn't have thought to do that but it looks great!


Thank you so much!! Stacy and I actually talked about the color of the poison and how to represent it.

In the original Grimm's fairy tale, the poisoned apple is 'white with red cheeks'. I am not sure exactly what that means. However, in the original old Disney cartoon, the apple comes out of the cauldron with white skull face dripping off it. "The symbol of what lies within." Then it turns bright red. So I opted to do that. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hilda said:


> Great Snow White apples!
> I made this poisoned apple last year after I saw StacyN's version on here.
> She was kind enough to walk me through how to create one.
> 
> View attachment 239097
> View attachment 239098



Love this Hilda! Very cool! Also Saki, I love your cabinet. The ravens on the skulls are such a great graphic.


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, your poisoned apple turned out very cool too.

I have a love for crashed witches. my 2000 haunt


----------



## Saki.Girl

My cauldron with to look of green bubbles


----------



## AussieBoo

Loving this thread and love all the pics posted on here. I am planning to do a Witches section in my front yard this year. There is a round section in my yard that would be perfect for a Cauldron and a couple of witches standing around it but I want to add to it with Potions displayed and spell book etc. and would love some ideas on how I could display them with great effect. A book shelf perhaps or a table?? I'm not sure at the moment.

The pic below is my yard and see where the teeny tiny pumpkins are? That's the round part where I would like to set up the witches theme. The whole yard is going to be interactive where I will encourage kids and adults to walk around and check everything out so they'll be walking all around the yard including up the driveway and the footpath into the front of the house to enter into as I'll also be decorating the front lounge room inside.


----------



## hallorenescene

my witch way witch

saki, that is a nice reaper gift. it will look great this fall in your haunt.

aussie, I can envision a witch scene there. and you have a nice cemetery.


----------



## Hilda

I just had to share this. I thought others might like to see this prop.

This is my friend Brandi's fireplace prop she built out of foam board for her Witch House in her yard haunt. So gorgeous!!
I'm going to try to make one for my witches kitchen.










Here's more photos in a video montage on her youtube channel.


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, you are right, that is amazing. the video didn't post.


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> hilda, you are right, that is amazing. the video didn't post.


Really? You don't see it? I see it and it plays. That's a mystery.
Is anyone else having problems viewing the video?! 

I am excited to get started. So far, I built glowing embers/logs out of plastic soda bottles and Great Stuff. I crappified a plastic cauldron as well. Both closely following a tutorial from ThatBarbGirl on youtube. I have a bag of bones for some kind of stew. 
Now, I need to get building the fireplace.










If anyone is interested, here is the tutorial for the fire ring and cauldron. I did not use the oatmeal method on the cauldron, I substituted Great Stuff smeared all over instead.






(Hopefully this video posts.)


----------



## Trex

Very cool fire places/settings! We may add a fire place to our livingroom setting this season all of these ideas will really help! Oh and both YouTube links are working for me!


----------



## a_granger

Hilda said:


> Really? You don't see it? I see it and it plays. That's a mystery.
> Is anyone else having problems viewing the video?!
> 
> I am excited to get started. So far, I built glowing embers/logs out of plastic soda bottles and Great Stuff. I crappified a plastic cauldron as well. Both closely following a tutorial from ThatBarbGirl on youtube. I have a bag of bones for some kind of stew.
> Now, I need to get building the fireplace.
> 
> View attachment 239275
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the tutorial for the fire ring and cauldron. I did not use the oatmeal method on the cauldron, I substituted Great Stuff smeared all over instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hopefully this video posts.)


Loved the tutorial. I will be trying this for my cauldron this year!! Thank you


----------



## a_granger

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 239257
> 
> My cauldron with to look of green bubbles
> View attachment 239258


If you already posted this somewhere, sorry I missed it. What did you use for the wonderful bubbles in your cauldron?


----------



## ooojen

That fireplace is excellent! I'm so impressed! 
Your logs look great, too.
I hope to build two cauldron fires, a large one and a small one. It's time to get building. If only it weren't quite so cold and damp outside.


----------



## AussieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> my witch way witch
> 
> saki, that is a nice reaper gift. it will look great this fall in your haunt.
> 
> aussie, I can envision a witch scene there. and you have a nice cemetery.


Thanks  The cemetery will be redone...I'm planning to purchase larger Tombstones.


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, the video is working now. wow! what an amazing haunt. they did fabulous. your logs and cauldron look great too. nice job.


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> If you already posted this somewhere, sorry I missed it. What did you use for the wonderful bubbles in your cauldron?


I just saw this . 
I used glow in the dark super balls for the bubbles


----------



## Bethany

This is my cauldron. It's a large cauldron, hubby cut out plywood to fit the top, drilled holes for PVC tubes to go through wood, glued in pvc, sprayed expanding foam on, pushed in bottom halves of the 2 pc. plastic ornaments, painted and attached items to top. Inside the tubes (under the plastic ornaments) are a strand of small strobelight with sound.  So bubbles flash & cauldron makes sound .


----------



## ooojen

I used plastic (and some glass) ornaments, too. I don't have bubbling sound though. That would be cool!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, your cauldron looks great


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hilda said:


> Really? You don't see it? I see it and it plays. That's a mystery.
> Is anyone else having problems viewing the video?!
> 
> I am excited to get started. So far, I built glowing embers/logs out of plastic soda bottles and Great Stuff. I crappified a plastic cauldron as well. Both closely following a tutorial from ThatBarbGirl on youtube. I have a bag of bones for some kind of stew.
> Now, I need to get building the fireplace.
> 
> View attachment 239275
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the tutorial for the fire ring and cauldron. I did not use the oatmeal method on the cauldron, I substituted Great Stuff smeared all over instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hopefully this video posts.)


Thanks for sharing this! I bought a cauldron for my Hagatha today, and this was just what I needed for the outside aging. I'm not sure what I'll put in it yet, but I'm anxious to get started!


----------



## HalloweenDan73

So I'm doing the same in a sense. I'm going to have my witches on my front porch, and was thinking of placing two wooden pallets in a "L" shape behind them. I was thinking about have a spot light shining from behind and hanging things off the wooden pallets=)


----------



## Kymmm

Wow! Lots of cool posts here! Keep pics, ideas and videos coming!!


----------



## Spanishtulip

I just finished reading this thread start to finish! wow what a lot of amazing ideas.

here are a few potion bottles and spell books that I've just finished:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I wanted to come back to this thread and share a couple of photos of my own witch, Hagatha, since I got so much inspiration from this thread. My cauldron was very inspired by Saki Girl, Bethany & Hilda, and I thank them very much for sharing their own photos. I was really thrilled to get my first witch prop this year and had a great time making things for her. Her setup was somewhat small this Halloween, but I hope to enlarge it every year until eventually she has her own shack!


----------



## Spider Rider

That cauldron is a lot of fun! Really cool.


----------



## AshleyCriv

I love your nasty toad thing in your garage scene. I know it has been awhile but do you remember where you found it or how you made it?


----------

